# The Classical Music Project, #1501-1600



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. To see the full listing, go here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1401. Martynov: Lamentations of Jeremiah
1402. Enescu: Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
1403. Beppe: Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
1404. Ives: Symphony #1 in D minor
1405. Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133

1406. Enescu: Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
1407. Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
1408. Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra
1409. Orff: De Temporum Fine Comoedia
1410. Feldman: Neither

1411. Hovhaness: Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
1412. Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
1413. Furrer: Piano Concerto
1414. Dvořák: Rusalka, op. 114
1415. Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631): Hanacpachap cussicuinin

1416. Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit
1417. Ravel: Tzigane
1418. Hindemith: String Quartet #4, op. 22
1419. Hovhaness: Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"
1420. Bloch: Violin Concerto

1421. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
1422. Bach: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
1423. Beethoven: Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
1424. Dohnányi: Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
1425. Gershwin: Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

1426. Brouwer: Estudios Sencillos
1427. Demessieux: Te Deum, op. 11
1428. Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores
1429. Bach: Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
1430. Grisey: Vortex Temporum

1431. Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
1432. Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
1433. Debussy: Études, L 136
1434. Brahms: Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
1435. Martin: Mass for Double Choir

1436. Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives, op. 22
1437. Grieg: Norwegian Dances, op. 35
1438. Poulenc: Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
1439. Glazunov: Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
1440. Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98

1441. Reich: Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
1442. Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
1443. Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
1444. Takemitsu: Requiem for String Orchestra
1445. Tabakova: Concerto for Cello and Strings

1446. Purcell: Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
1447. Schnittke: Symphony #1
1448. Tavener: Fragments of a Prayer
1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
1450. Brahms: String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88

1451. Puccini: La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
1452. Messiaen: Oiseaux exotiques
1453. Sculthorpe: Piano Concerto
1454. Schubert: Viola, D. 786
1455. Turina: Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67

1456. Chabrier: España
1457. Boieldieu: Harp Concerto in C
1458. Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
1459. Stravinsky: Les Noces
1460. Sibelius: Luonnotar, op. 70

1461. Ravel: Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
1462. Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
1463. Smetana: Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
1464. Purcell: Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
1465. Gershwin: Cuban Overture

1466. Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43
1467. Bach: Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
1468. Ramírez: Misa Criolla
1469. Delius: The Song of the High Hills
1470. Nono: Promoteo

1471. Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
1472. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
1473. Beethoven: Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
1474. Debussy: Syrinx, L 129
1475. Bruch: Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88

1476. Messiaen: Chronochromie
1477. Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
1478. Weinberg: Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"
1479. Janequin: La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)
1480. Saunders: dichroic seventeen

1481. Hanson: Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"
1482. Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
1483. Mathieu: Piano Trio
1484. Grieg: Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
1485. Handel: Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441

1486. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
1487. Villa-Lobos: Five Preludes
1488. Dohnányi: Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
1489. Chausson: Piano Quartet in A major, op. 30
1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F

1491. Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses, op. 54
1492. Sullivan: The Mikado
1493. Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
1494. Rachmaninoff: Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
1495. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13

1496. Steffani: Stabat Mater
1497. Henze: Boulevard Solitude
1498. Shostakovich: Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
1499. Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor
1500. Penderecki: Polymorphia


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations: 

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Giselle

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John (Coolidge):* 
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Shaker Loops
The Dharma at Big Sur

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112

*Bax, Arnold:* 
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
Violin Concerto

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #2 in B minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #2
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108
Zwei Gesänge (Two Songs), op. 91

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Oration
The Sea

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Mass #3 in F minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #3

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A major, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crumb, George:* 
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Deux Arabesques, L 66
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes Galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
In the South, op. 50 "Alassio"
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"


----------



## Trout

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Nocturnes
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Eclogue, op. 10
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
Viola Concerto

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Violin Concerto

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales "Ports of Call"

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La bataille (Escoutez tous gentilz)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Piano Concerto
Requiem
String Quartet #2

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies
Les Préludes, S.97
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Grey Clouds) "Trübe Wolken", S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani
Field Mass
Symphony #4
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Skazki
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au delà…
La Nativité du Seigneur
L'Ascension
Les Offrandes oubliées
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314/271k
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333/315c
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201/186a
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379/373a

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Helios Overture, op. 17
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3

*Nyman, Michael:* 
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem "Missa pro defunctis"

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris Nos. 1 & 2
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Organ Concerto in G minor
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore


----------



## Trout

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Visions Fugitives, op. 22

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
All-Night Vigil, op. 37 "Vespers"
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
The Desert Music

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Violin Concerto

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schubert, Franz:* 
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Kontakte
Stimmung

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
Die Fledermaus
On the Beautiful Blue Danube, op. 314

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asreal"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings

*Takemitsu, Tōru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Spem in Alium

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
Missa Pro Defunctis (Requiem)
O Magnum Mysterium

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Willan, Healey:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto "Memo Flora", op. 67

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Beethoven/Silvestrov

*Nominated:*
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## lupinix

after aecio

Prokofiev symph 3/ Balakirev

Nominated:
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Prokofiev: Symphony 5 - 2 - lupinix
Balakirev: Piano Concerto 1 - 1 - lupinix


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass No. 2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka : Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes And Fugues For Organ, Op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 - 12
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Trout

After lupinix:

Ives / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 18
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 11
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 13
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout:

Schoenberg/Bruckner

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 19
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 11
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 13
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Silvestrov / Leifs

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 19
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 13
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Strauss Mozart






Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 1 - pjang23
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 19
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 13
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout: Thanks so much for all the work you've done on this project. It is greatly appreciated.

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 1 - pjang23
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 21
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## science

Trout said:


> You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.


That is some great work and some serious dedication. Thank you so much!


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Mozart / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 21
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 8
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 13
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## science

I ordinarily don't second anything with a youtube video posted (enough other people do to more than compensate for my nonsense) but Mozart's violin sonatas are probably due, and K. 301 was a good choice.


----------



## musicrom

after science: 

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 21
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 27
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mika

after musicrom:

Ades / Silvestrov

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 11
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 21
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bruckner / Bridge

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Boulez: Structures I - 2 - PaulieGatto
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 23
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 23
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## ptr

Thanks Trout, you're da backbone of this everlasting journey!

After Ghost

Boulez (Sec) / Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 23
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Mozart / Faure

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 23
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 11
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Prokofiev Bruckner

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 11
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 11
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Silvestrov / Ades Powder

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 11
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 13
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 30
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## lupinix

After PaulieGatto

Prokofiev son4/Schoenberg

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 11
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 30
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After lupinix

Faure / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 12
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 14
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
*Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 31*
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Thanks indeed to Trout, once again.

After Magnetic Ghost:

Bridge / Schoenberg


Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 2 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 24
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 31
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam

After TV compensating for Ghosties coronation of Silvestrov:

Ligeti / Prokofiev S3 (Sec)

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 26
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam - 31
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Borodin / Boulez

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 26
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Ligeti / Prokofiev #3

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 21
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 15
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After berghansson

Schoenberg/Elgar

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 22
Faure: Impromptus - 13
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Aecio

Faure/CT

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 22
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 11
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Reicha Reger

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 22
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Reicha / Elgar

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 24
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 14
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Bruckner / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 28
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Clarke

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Ives: Psalm 90 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 30
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 17
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After PaulieGatto:

Ives/Schoenberg

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 30
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 18
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 10
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Lutoslawski / Penderecki

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 30
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 24
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Ligeti Shosty

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 32
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Prokofiev PS4 / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
*Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 33*
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 25
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## DaDirkNL

After ptr

Mozart/Shostakovich

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 33
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## science

after DDNL:

Cage / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals - 33
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

Please can someone who is able enshrine Ligeti. I would but I'm on the iPhone.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

MagneticGhost said:


> Please can someone who is able enshrine Ligeti. I would but I'm on the iPhone.


With pleasure (my penance for omitting to do the same yesterday with the Silvestrov)

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals

After science:

Beethoven / Fauré

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 14
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Please can someone who is able enshrine Ligeti. I would but I'm on the iPhone.


I'm sorry! I didn't notice what had happened.


----------



## Aecio

Bridge/Reicha

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 4
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 12
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ives / Leifs

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 6
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 9
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 4
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## lupinix

After Trout:

Prokofiev s3/Khatchaturian

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 6
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 6
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After lupinix:

Reicha Mozart

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 6
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 18
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mahlerian

After pjang23

Schoenberg/Ives

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 12
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mahlerian:

Reicha / Ades Powder

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 13
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 9
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG

Ades Powder / Glinka

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 26
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Bruckner / Faure

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 28
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 11
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Scriabin (nom) / Penderecki

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 28
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 13
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 20
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## ptr

[After berg

Leifs / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 28
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 14
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Mathias / Ginastera

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 28
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 18
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 9


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Reicha Strauss

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 28
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 18
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruckner / Faure

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 18
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 7
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Scriabin / Ives

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 18
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Reicha / Ginastera

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 16
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 35
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## Mika

After PG

Reicha / Klami

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
*Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100 - 37*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

After Mika

Volans / Volans

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr (Failed to find a "Free" clip for Your listening pleasure!)
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 18
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Faure/Beethoven

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr (Failed to find a "Free" clip for Your listening pleasure!)
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 30
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Bruckner / Borodin

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr (Failed to find a "Free" clip for Your listening pleasure!)
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 32
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Bruckner Mozart

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr (Failed to find a "Free" clip for Your listening pleasure!)
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
*Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27 - 34*
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr (Failed to find a "Free" clip for Your listening pleasure!)
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr (Youtubelisten)

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 2
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 26
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## Guest

Someone should nominate Canon In D just to be a troll.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Shostakovich / Berger

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 8
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> Someone should nominate Canon In D just to be a troll.


You know, that _is_ something of a surprising omission...it's no more lowbrow than the Blue Danube waltz, which is enshrined here.


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Faure / Mozart

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 6
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 9
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Beatriz / Mozart

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 18
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 10


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> You know, that _is_ something of a surprising omission...it's no more lowbrow than the Blue Danube waltz, which is enshrined here.


To be fair to anyone really new to classical music, we should perhaps publish an appendix to our list of works that are too popular or middle-brow or whatever to have done well among us. Enshrining Pachelbel's canon (or the Radetzky March, etc.) in the 1500s would be sort of misleading.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After science:

Strauss / Poulenc

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 28
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Cage / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 8
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 15
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12


----------



## Trout

After ptr

Ives / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 4
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12


----------



## lupinix

After Trout

Scriabin / Prokofiev son4

Nominated:
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 1 - lupinix
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After lupinix

Volans quartet / Balakirev

Nominated:

Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 6
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MagneticGhost

Cage / Prokofiev Symphony

Nominated:

Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 10
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Reger Mozart

Nominated:

Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 11
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 29
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Shosty Borodin

Nominated:

Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 24
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 10
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
*Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October" - 31*
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"

after Mika:

Hahn / Cage

*Nominated*:
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 10
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 16
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Stenhammar / Ives

*Nominated*:
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 18
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Faure / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 25
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Cage / Lutoslawksi 

Nominated:
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 21
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After science:

Schoenberg / Mozart

Nominated:
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Balakirev (this is a little gem) / Volans (thanks for introducing this interesting composer ptr)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 2
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

after MagneticGhost

Faure / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 27
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 2
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Volans CPW / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 13
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 19
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Mozart/Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 12
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Debussy






Nominated:
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> *Dowland, John:*
> A Pilgrim's Solace
> Firste Booke of Songes
> Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
> Second Booke of Songes
> The Frog Galliard


Oops! I've spotted a small mistake. My friend just gave me a CD containing the Firste Book of Songes. The Frog Galliard is actually part of that collection. So there is no need to list it separately - or indeed to enshrine it separately in the first place.


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost said:


> Oops! I've spotted a small mistake. My friend just gave me a CD containing the Firste Book of Songes. The Frog Galliard is actually part of that collection. So there is no need to list it separately - or indeed to enshrine it separately in the first place.


The two are actually distinct pieces. The one in his _First Booke of Songes_ is titled "Now, O now, I needs must part" which uses the melody from "The Frog Galliard" he wrote earlier. If you listen to the two pieces, I think they should be different even if they sound similar.


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Ades Boulez

Nominated:
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## rrudolph

Oops, posted to the wrong thread. Sorry!


----------



## mmsbls

After mika:

Faure / Mozart

Nominated:
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 23
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> The two are actually distinct pieces. The one in his _First Booke of Songes_ is titled "Now, O now, I needs must part" which uses the melody from "The Frog Galliard" he wrote earlier. If you listen to the two pieces, I think they should be different even if they sound similar.


Well, It seemed to me more of an arrangement of rather than a 'distinct' separate work. But reading into it further, no-one seems 100% sure which came first. But you're the boss, boss


----------



## Mahlerian

After mmsbls

Schoenberg/Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 2
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 10
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mahlerian

Khachaturian / Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 2
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian - Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 25
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 6
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans - String Quartet No 2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Scriabin / Schönberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 2
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 20
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 4
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## ptr

After berg

Volans: Concerto / Stenhammar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 2
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## lupinix

After ptr

Balakirev/faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 2
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Lupinix

Turina/Debussy

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Ives / Leifs

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 16
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 3
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Debussy / Bridge

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 5
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 15
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Trout

adding my vote in:

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 5
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Debussy Faure

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Faure / Mozart

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Faure: Impromptus - 33
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Faure / Strauss

Nominated:

Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
*Cage: Music of Changes - 28*
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
*Faure: Impromptus - 35*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus

*Nominated*:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 28
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Gliere / Cage

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 29
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Cage Ades

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 31
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 26
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Volans SQ / Schönberg

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 31
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 8
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 6


----------



## science

after ptr:

Cage / Scriabin

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 17
Cage: Music of Changes - 33
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 6


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bridge/Volans SQ

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Cage: Music of Changes - 33
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 7
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 14
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Reger Debussy

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Cage: Music of Changes - 33
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 10
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Glinka / Cage

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
*Cage: Music of Changes - 34*
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
*Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27*
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 8
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Mendelssohn / Volans SQ

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 8
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 17
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Debussy / Mozart

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Strauss Ades

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 13
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 27
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Mahlerian

After Mika

Schoenberg/Ives

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 12
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 29
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mahlerian

Penderecki / Schönberg

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
*Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23*
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
*Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25 - 30* 
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25


Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 6
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## ptr

Afetr Berg:

Volans CfP / Prokofiev PS

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 9
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Ives / Scriabin

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 16
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Reger Mozart

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 10
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Vivaldi / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Ades Powder / Clarke

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 24
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 19
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 21
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Stenhammar

ominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 24
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ades Tempest / Reger

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 24
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Clarke / Reger

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After MG:

Lutosławski / Clarke

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 8


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Volans SQ / Boulez

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 2 - Winterreisender

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 21
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## science

after ptr:

Mozart / Vivaldi

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 12
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 3
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Winterreisender

after Science

Beatriz de Dia / Borodin

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 13
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 19
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 3
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Bridge

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 13
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 10
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Strauss

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 13
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 15
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Balakirev / RK

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 13
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Borodin Elgar

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 16
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives / Leifs

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 23
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 22
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 23
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Scriabin / Poulenc

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 23
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 8
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## ptr

After berg

Volans CfP / Boulez

*Nominated*:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 12
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 23
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

Six minutes of your time ladies and gentlemen. Just listen to this - it's quite beautiful. 
There are many complete versions on youtube, spotify and of course in the shops.


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Debussy Reger

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 16
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 21
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 23
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## Guest

I would have thought Gliere's horn concerto would come before that.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Mathias / Reger

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 17
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 18
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 23
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## dgee

arcaneholocaust said:


> I would have thought Gliere's horn concerto would come before that.


A quick listen to the above link indicates the coloratura concerto is less of a crime against humanity than the horn concerto ;-)


----------



## Mika

After MG

Klami Stenhammar

*Nominated:*
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 18
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 20
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Beethoven / Poulenc

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 18
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After TurnaboutVox

Ades / Beethoven

Nominated:
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 2 - MGhost
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 18
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 10


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Volans SQ / Gliere

*Nominated*:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 18
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Prokofiev 3/Mathias

*Nominated*:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Reger

Nominated:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 25
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Mozart VS

Nominated:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ives / Volans SQ

Nominated:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 17
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 26
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout

Leifs / Mozart

Nominated:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 27
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 24
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Mozart / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 10
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Volans cfp / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 19
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Lutosławski Leifs

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 10
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 17
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

CT/Beatriz

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 14
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 20
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Debussy

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Lutoslawski / Prokofiev Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 12
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Khachaturian / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mika

After MG

Lutoslawski Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 15
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
*Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 36*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 21
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Poulenc/Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
*Lutosławski: Cello Concerto - 36*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 13[/QUOTE]


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto

After Aecio (who missed mika's Lutosławski move..  )

Volans SQ / Prokofiev ps

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## lupinix

After ptr

Scriabin / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 29
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 23
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## pjang23

After lupinix:

Mozart Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 20
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 19
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

CT / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 16
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Ades R-K

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 31
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Valen / Mozart

Nominated:
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson

Boulez / Clarke

Nominated:
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 21
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## Aecio

After T

Valen/Bridge

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 15
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 32
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Debussy

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 34
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Beatriz / MOzart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
*Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 28*
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
*Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a - 35*
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## science

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Clarke / Leifs

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 19
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## Mika

after PG:

Klami Elgar

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Clarke / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
*Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano - 32*
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 4
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 15


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano

After Ghost

Valen / Volans SQ

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Aecio

Part/Beethoven

*Nominated*:

Part: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 14
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Elgar / Penderecki

Nominated:

Part: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 16
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 15
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Debussy Strauss

Nominated:

Part: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 15
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 3
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Turina / Prokofiev PS4

*Nominated*:
Part: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 15
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 5
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Elgar Vivaldi

Nominated:
Part: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 15
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 6
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 6
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Penderecki / Valen

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 14
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 7
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 6
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

after berghansson

Khachaturian / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 18
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 7
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Winterreisender

Debussy/Valen

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Elgar / Balakirev

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

Edited...............................................


----------



## pjang23

Part Reger






Nominated:
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 2 - pjang23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 17
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Ades Powder / Rimsky-Korsakov

Nominated:
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 2 - pjang23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 11
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 20
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## science

after PG:

Coleridge-Taylor / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 2 - pjang23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 21
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Mika

After science:

Elgar Klami

Nominated:
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 2 - pjang23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
*Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 33*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68

After Mika:

Volans CFP / Prokofiev PS4

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 2 - pjang23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 16
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Can some kind soul enshrine Elgar cos I'm on iPhone

On with the show

Pärt Kanon (this is virtually the only Pärt I know but it is phenomenally good. I didn't nominate myself because I didn't think it was on YouTube and it's not on spotify) / Borodin

Nominated:

Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
*Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68 - 33*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 8
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 7
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Valen

Nominated:

Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 22
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 24
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Strauss / Bridge

Nominated:

Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 26
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 12
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Trout

ptr above was skipped, so his vote is included below:

After TurnaboutVox

Ives / Leifs

Nominated:

Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 12
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 3
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 26
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Beatriz de Dia / Gliere

Nominated:

Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 14
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 4
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 26
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## science

after PG:

Beatriz / Scriabin

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 4
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 26
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Prokofiev Strauss

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 20
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 4
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 25
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 4
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 4
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ades Pärt

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op82 - 4
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pärt / Gliere

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## boballog

After MagneticGhost

Haydn / Mozart

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 14
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

Welcome to the Project, boballog! :tiphat:


----------



## ptr

After boballog

Volans cfp / Prokofiev ps4

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Prokofiev PS#4 / Scriabin PS#4

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 22
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Prokofiev Debussy

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
*Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4 - 34*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 23
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 26
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy / Stenhammar

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Haydn: Symphony No. 85 "The Queen" - 2 - boballog
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Mozart / Haydn (both seconded) 

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 22
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 11
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ives / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Pärt / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 12
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 9
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Strauss Glinka

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 16
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 9
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

Part / Beatriz

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 20
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Winterreisender:

Beethoven / Strauss

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 30
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 16


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Volans SQ / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 10
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 30
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 5
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Balakirev

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 11
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 30
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Strauss Part

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 12
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 32
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Hahn / Leifs

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 5
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 23
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 32
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Strauss / Gliere

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 23
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
*Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10 - 34*
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 3
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 23
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Debussy / Haydn

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 17
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 4
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 23
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 16
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Scriabin / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 4
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 23
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Mika

after science:

Klami / Haydn

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 5
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 12
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Pärt / Debussy

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 5
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 27
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## ptr

After berg

Stenhammar / Debussy

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 5
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 14
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Debussy Part

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 10
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 13
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 5
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## boballog

Thanks!
This list is awesome


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Glinka / Boulez

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 5
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Debussy / Haydn

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 24
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ives / Scriabin

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## boballog

After Trout:

Borodin No. 3 / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 22
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After boballog

CT / Balakirev

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 1 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 21
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 29
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stenhammar Ades

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 1 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 16
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Volans cfp / Valen

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 1 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 3
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Tchaikovsky / Mozart

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 15
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreiseender

Debussy Part

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 36
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 6
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Debussy / Haydn

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
*Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103 - 38*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
*Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31*
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 6
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Stenhammer / Gliere

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
*Stenhammar: Symphony #2 - 33*
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2

New Board

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 16
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 25
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## ptr

After MG

Khachaturian / Klami

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 26
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 26
Leifs: Requiem - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Ives / Leifs

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 17
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 15
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 26
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Borodin Glinka

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 19
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 26
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 17
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Scriabin / Penderecki

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 19
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 26
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 16
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 25
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Part Reger

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 19
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 26
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 3
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Klami / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 2 - Aecio
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 19
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 28
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 18
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Pärt / Pärt nom

Nominated:

Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 19
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 24
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 28
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Borodin / C-T

*Nominated:*

Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 28
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 28
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*

Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 28
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Klami / Scriabin

*Nominated:*
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 30
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 9
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Vivaldi / Beethoven

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 25
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 30
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 11
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Aecio

CT/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 30
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 4
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Part

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 12
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 30
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Klami / Balakirev

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 7
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 32
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 4
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 32
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Klami Scriabin

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 34
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Klami Volans sq

Nominated:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 36
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 10
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Valen / Scriabin

*Nominated*:
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished) - 2 - boballog

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 36
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Borodin 3 / Klami

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
*Ives: Psalm 90 - 30*
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
*Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23 - 37*
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Mahlerian

After Trout

Bridge/Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 31
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 21
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Schubert Part






Nominated:
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 9
Ives: Psalm 90 - 31
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 5
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Ives: Psalm 90 - 31
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ives Ades

Nominated:
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Ives: Psalm 90 - 33
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schubert / Ives

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
*Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
*Ives: Psalm 90 - 34*
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 23
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Poulenc / Scriabin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 9
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 19


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Volans SQ / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 27
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

CT / Volans SQ

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## Winterreisender

After MagneticGhost

Leifs / Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 29
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 12
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## Aecio

CT/Valen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 4
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 10
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 21
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Paulie

Valen / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 21
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 11
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 22


----------



## Mika

After Berg


Volans SQ / Haydn


Nominated:


Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 31
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 21
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

CT / Rach 1 (can't leave this out)

Nominated:

Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
*Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 33*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 21
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 14
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After MagneticGhost

Mendelssohn/Ginastera

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 33
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## ptr

After arcaneholocaust

Adès PHF / Scriabin

*Nominated*:
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 1 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast - 33
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## science

after ptr:

Scriabin / Rachman

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## science

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast


----------



## Trout

After science:

Adams / Reich

*Nominated*:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 2 - Trout
Reich: Six Marimbas - 1 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Scriabin Brahms

Nominated:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 2 - Trout
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23
Reich: Six Marimbas - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Ades pow/ mendelssohn 

Nominated:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 2 - Trout
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23
Reich: Six Marimbas - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 26
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 16
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 18
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## musicrom

After MagneticGhost

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 2 - Trout
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23
Reich: Six Marimbas - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: Powder Her Face - 26
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## mmsbls

Trout: I gave your post a like, but I wanted to give it more than one. 

After musicrom:

Adams / Reich

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 26
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 11
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Ades Boulez

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Scriabin / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 12
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 2
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Haydn/Reich

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 6
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 32
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scriabin Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 23
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 18
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Penderecki / Part Kanon

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 4
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 14
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 6
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Borodin 3 / Adams

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 7
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Adams /Scriabin

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 9
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 12
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 3
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
*Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4 - 35*
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast 
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4

After Mika

Reich / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 9
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## boballog

After Berghansson

Mendelssohn / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 9
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 2
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 18
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## ptr

After boballog

Adams / Volans CFP

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 2
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 7
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 17
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Gliere / Glinka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 2
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 6
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after MagneticGhost

Arensky / Mozart

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 2
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 7
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 7
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 19
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 7
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Mozart / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 28
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ades Powder / Mozart

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 11
Adès: Powder Her Face - 30
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 15
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 13
Adès: Powder Her Face - 30
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Leifs

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 15
Adès: Powder Her Face - 30
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 20
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ades Penderecki

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 15
Adès: Powder Her Face - 32
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 18
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Khachaturian / Adès

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 15
*Adès: Powder Her Face - 33*
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 9
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face

After MG:

Reger Schubert

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 15
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 16
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 6
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 17
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 5
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Borodin 3

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 18
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 17
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 25
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Glinka Pärt

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 17
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Reger / Borodin Symphony 3

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 17
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Winterreisender

after PG

Poulenc / Haydn

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 21
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 15
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Winterreisender

Penderecki / Valen

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 3
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 23
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 16
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Pärt / Berger

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 23
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 16
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Walton / Adès

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 3
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 23
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 30
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 16
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24

[This is my first post in this thread, and I apologize if I've made any errors.]


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^^^^
All looks good - especially the Walton nomination 
Welcome to the thread!


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Reger Brahms

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 23
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 32
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 16
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Reger / Valen

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 23
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## Mika

After PG

Leifs Penderecki

Nominated:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 2 - Winterreisender
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 17
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Valen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 10
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Reger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
*Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101 - 35*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 17
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 18
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Adams / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Borodin 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 19
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Pärt / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 30
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 12
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 6
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## Winterreisender

after berg

Schubert / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 4
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 30
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender

Berger / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 19
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 2
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Rach / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 21
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Pärt Borodin#1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 20
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 33
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Khachaturian / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 4
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 33
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Part Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
*Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen - 35*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 7
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 12
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Vivaldi 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 20
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Adams / Reich


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 22
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 19
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Adams / Mendelssohn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 23
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Leifs Ades

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 19
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 13
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## shangoyal

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 22
Leifs: Requiem - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After shangoyal

Khachaturian / Leifs

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 24
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 19
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Volans cfp / Adams

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 25
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## pjang23

Hmm..we've forgot Bach's Triple Concerto

Bach Mozart

Nominated:
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 25
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Adams / Leifs

Nominated:
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 2 - pjang23
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 27
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout

Bach (how did that one get overlooked!?) / Brahms

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 27
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23

Walton/Mozart PS14

Nominated:
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 25
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 5
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

updated board adding mine and Trout's votes

Nominated:
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 27
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

Small bit of housework

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 27
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 10
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Adams / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 14
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Hahn Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 20
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 2
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## science

after Mika:

Beatriz / Mozart PS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Leifs / Volans sq

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 26
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 28
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mag'Ghost:

Bridge / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 15
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 18
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Valen / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Leifs: Requiem - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Leifs / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29*
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
*Leifs: Requiem - 36*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
*Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 14
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bach Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 29
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Adams / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 31
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 12
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Adams / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 33
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 12
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Reich Boulez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 33
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 3
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Volans SQ / Arensky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 33
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 4
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

after MG

Mozart PS / Arensky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 33
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 20
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## ptr

After sender

Adams / Valen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 35
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Mendelssohn / Adams

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
*Adams: Grand Pianola Music - 36*
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
*Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 6
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bach Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Reich / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Mozart PS / Volans SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 9
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Aecio

Bach/Mozart S

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 24
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Poulenc Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 25
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 31
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Poulenc / Rossini

Nominated:

Rossini: Stabat Mater - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 25
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 33
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Adès

*Nominated*:

Rossini: Stabat Mater - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 22
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 33
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## science

after ptr:

Beatriz / Rossini (seconded)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 33
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 19
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Poulenc / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
* Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
*Poulenc: Oboe Sonata - 35*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
* Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28*
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata


Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 28
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Reich / Volans SQ

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 15
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Schubert Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Volans String Quartet / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 2
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 13
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 9


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Rossini Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 14
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gliere / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 9


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Reich / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 12
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

bach/Volans SQ

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 17
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 32
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bach Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 14
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 31
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Volans SQ / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
*Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
*Volans: String Quartet #2 - Hunting:Gathering (1987) - 33*
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## Trout

The Volans is in a little too early, but after my vote it will be 7 points ahead so we can proceed.

After PaulieGatto:

Volans SQ / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 27
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Reich / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 26
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 16
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls:

Hahn Ades

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 21
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Bach / Volans

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 28
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 23
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Bridge / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Bach MozartPS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 4
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Pjang23


Szymanowski/Rachmaninoff

Nominated:

Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Mozart PS / Rossini

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 24
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science

Messiaen / Penderecki

Nominated:
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 2 - berghansson
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 7
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 3
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

My bad on the early inscription my math definitely was off this morning.

After berghansson:

Part / Brahms

Nominated:
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 2 - berghansson
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 20
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 29
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Haydn

Nominated:
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 2 - berghansson
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 31
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Reich / Bach

Nominated:
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 2 - berghansson
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 27
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 33
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ades Reich 

Nominated:
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 2 - berghansson
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 22
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Messiaen (sec) / Volans

*Nominated:*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 30
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 5
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Bridge / Rach

*Nominated:*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 32
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 21
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Aecio

[After MagneticGhost

Bridge / Valen

*Nominated:*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 8
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Brahms

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 24
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 10
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beatriz / Mozart Serenade 

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 22
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 11
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Mozart Serenade / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 34
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Borodin 3

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 4
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 36
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Reich / Messiaen

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 5
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 38
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Reich / Walton

Nominated:
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 5
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 40
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Walton / Szymanowski (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 5
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Reich: Six Marimbas - 40
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Messiaen / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
*Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34*
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
*Reich: Six Marimbas - 41*
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas

New Board

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Bridge: Piano Sonata - 34
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## Mika

Bridge too early


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata

After ptr

Bridge / Balakirev

New Board

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 5
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 14
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## Aecio

[
Part/Vivaldi

New Board

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 9
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 16
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 20
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Balakirev / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 5
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## science

after PG:

Mozart PS / Rossini 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 7
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Walton / Messiaen 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 8
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ruggles / Kurtág

Nominated:
Kurtág: Stele - 1 - Trout
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Adès: The Tempest - 29
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 8
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 25
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ades Penderecki

*Nominated:*
Kurtág: Stele - 1 - Trout
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adès: The Tempest - 31
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 8
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ades / Khachaturian

*Nominated:*
Kurtág: Stele - 1 - Trout
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
*Adès: The Tempest - 33*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 8
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest

After Ghost

Messiaen / Kurtág (sec)

*Nominated:*
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 22
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## Aecio

Bach/Valen

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 23
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bach Schubert

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 28
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 20
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 23
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bach / Glinka

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 6
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 23
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Gliere / Rach

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 21
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 23
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Haydn / Walton

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 26
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 23
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

Better vote for Fartein Valen(tine) today! 
(Even though his _Le Cimetière Marin_ is everything but a love song.)

After mmsbls

Valen / Penderecki

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 26
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 17


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Bach / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 18
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 17


----------



## Mika

after science:

Hahn Rossini

*Nominated:*
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 10
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 7
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 23
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 17


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Messiaen / Volans

*Nominated:*
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 2 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 7
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

after ptr:

Ruggles (seconded) / Walton

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 2
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 7
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 4 
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 18


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Blancrocher:

Rossini / Kurtag

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 9
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 4
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 18


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Ruggles / Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 33
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 27
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 9
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Beatriz / Rossini 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 33
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Bach Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 35
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 23
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Walton

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 35
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 12
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 15
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Vivaldi / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 35
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 13
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## Mika

After PG

Boulez Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
*Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044 - 36*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 13
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044

After Mika

Messiaen / Kurtág

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 29
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 7
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Beatriz / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 31
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 13
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## shangoyal

I would be grateful if somebody could resolve a little doubt I have - is it possible that a contending work is removed from the board for spending too long without votes? Because I faintly remember having voted for a Haydn symphony sometime back and it's not there either on the chosen works or on the running board. I could be wrong too. Anyway, I think I will suggest that symphony again. Thanks. 

MY VOTE:

After MG

Haydn / Mozart serenade

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 31
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

shangoyal said:


> I would be grateful if somebody could resolve a little doubt I have - is it possible that a contending work is removed from the board for spending too long without votes? Because I faintly remember having voted for a Haydn symphony sometime back and it's not there either on the chosen works or on the running board. I could be wrong too. Anyway, I think I will suggest that symphony again. Thanks.
> 
> MY VOTE:
> 
> After MG
> 
> Haydn / Mozart serenade
> 
> Nominated:
> Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
> 
> Seconded:
> Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
> Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
> Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 31
> Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
> Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
> Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
> Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
> Boulez: Structures I - 15
> Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
> Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
> Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
> Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
> Hahn: À Chloris - 20
> Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 25
> Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
> Kurtág: Stele - 4
> Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
> Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
> Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
> Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
> Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
> Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
> Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
> Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
> Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
> Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
> Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
> Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
> Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
> Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
> Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
> Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
> Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
> Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
> Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


Nothing is removed from the board unless it's spends a long time not being seconded. This seems very unlikely with a Haydn symphony and I've certainly not seen it over the last six months since joining.
It's possible that it was enshrined and Trout has accidentally left it off the list but unlikely as Trout is very thorough and we are all very thankful to him.

It is possible to go back and look at the old threads to check. It may be that your memory is playing up. After all there are a lot of Haydn symphonies about. One of the more recent was no. 76 - so that may be what you are confusing it with


----------



## ptr

shangoyal said:


> I would be grateful if somebody could resolve a little doubt I have - is it possible that a contending work is removed from the board for spending too long without votes? Because I faintly remember having voted for a Haydn symphony sometime back and it's not there either on the chosen works or on the running board. I could be wrong too. Anyway, I think I will suggest that symphony again. Thanks.


There where two Haydn Symphonies elected during the 1400ds;

1449. Haydn: Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"

1490. Haydn: Symphony #79 in F

Could it be one of these?

Complete Haydn Symphonies so far:



> Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
> Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
> Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
> Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
> Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
> Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
> Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
> Symphony #79 in F
> Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
> Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
> Symphony #88 in G
> Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
> Symphony #93 in D
> Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
> Symphony #95 in C minor
> Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
> Symphony #97 in C
> Symphony #99 in E-flat
> Symphony #100 in G "Military"
> Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
> Symphony #102 in B-flat
> Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
> Symphony #104 in D "London"


/ptr


----------



## shangoyal

Thanks a lot MG and ptr. I think I just remembered it wrong - it was Haydn's #67 I was thinking of, and now I've nominated it.


----------



## science

after shangoyal: 

Haydn 85 / Beatriz 

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Science:

Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 (nominated) / Mozart PS 14

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 19


----------



## Blancrocher

After TurnaboutVox:

Boulez - PS1 (seconded) / Walton

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 10
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Blanrocher

Brahms Haydn

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 15
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 6
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ruggles / Messiaen

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn 85/ Walton

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 32
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Beatriz de Dia / Holliger: Siebengesang

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
*Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria - 34*
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
*Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27*
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
*Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 27
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 16
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Penderecki / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 25
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 29
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Khachaturian / Penderecki

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 4
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 30
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Penderecki Kurtag

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 12
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 27
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn 85/ Walton

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 15
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Boulez Structures I / Kurtag

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 10
Boulez - Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 8
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ruggles / Borodin 3

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 22
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 20
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Borodin 1 / R-K

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 32
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 24
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Penderecki / Volans

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 16
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 34
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Kurtág / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 34
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven / Kurtag

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 29
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 34
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## TurnaboutVox

@Trout #462

- > : :tiphat:


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Beethoven/Haydn

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 17
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 34
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Penderecki / Messiaen

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 36
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 10
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Rossini / Penderecki

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
*Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30*
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
*Penderecki: Fonogrammi - 37*
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Schubert Mozart

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 10
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Walton / Ruggles

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 27
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 8
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Khachaturian / Rach

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 30
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Haydn 85 / Walton

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 32
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 18
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 25
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 24


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Volans

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 24
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 32
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 24


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Haydn Borodin

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 2 - shangoyal
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 34
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 24


----------



## science

after Mika:

Mozart PS / Haydn 67

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 34
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 16
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 24


----------



## Trout

After science:

Ruggles / Mozart 14

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 34
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 24


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn 85 / Walton

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
*Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
*Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen" - 36*
*Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29*
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

............................
This post used to say Rach / Gliere
Please ignore


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 29
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25

_Corrected for the conflict_


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Khachaturian / Gliere

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 14
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25

Re corrected as I recorrected post conflict albeit slowly on the iPhone


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 21
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 21
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## musicrom

After pjang23:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Glinka

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 20
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 23
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## ptr

After musicrom:

Messiaen / Holliger (sec)

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 23
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## science

after ptr:

Nono / Dallapicolla - nominations

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 23
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 12
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## science

Two important works that I'm surprised to find we haven't done yet!


----------



## Mika

after science:

R-K / Rossini

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 31
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 13
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 26
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Khachaturian / Volans

*Nominated:*
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 13
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

There are many left out there to enshrine from that latter half of the 20th century, indeed, something I've been nominating more of to help round out that era for people following the list. (Indeed, we still need Barraque or Maderna to make an appearance from the Darmstadt school).

After MagneticGhost:

Rossini / Nono

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 15
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 17
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Mozart Brahms

Nominated:
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 1 - pjang23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 13
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ruggles / Haydn PT

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 22
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 27
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Volans / Messiaen

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 23
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Walton / Messiaen

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 5
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Arensky / Ginastera

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 27


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Maderna / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 25
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 33
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 27


----------



## Mika

After Ptr:

Khachaturian Borodin

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 25
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 27


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Valen / Nono

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 4
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 27


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson

Haydn trio / Walton

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 14
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 4
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## science

after TV:

Nono / Mozart Serenade

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 16
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 4
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## pjang23

After science:

HaydnPT Brahms

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 25
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Ginastera / Liszt

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 15
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Ruggles / Haydn PT

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 22
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 15
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Glinka Rossini

*Nominated:*
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 35
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gliere / Khachaturian

*Nominated:*
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
*Khachaturian: Piano Concerto - 36*
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 29
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto

After Ghost

Messiaen / Volans

*Nominated:*
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## Aecio

Beethoven/Haydn Trio

*Nominated:*
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Haydn Schubert

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr (YT Listen)
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi (1955) - 2 - ptr (YT Listen)

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 23
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 17
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Ruggles / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 16
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 9
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Rach / Gliere

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 16
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## science

after MG:

Rossini / Liszt 

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Walton / Messiaen

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 17
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Maderna Boulez

Nominated:
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 30


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika

CPE Bach / Gorecki

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 27
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 30


----------



## Blancrocher

after Winterreisender

Walton / Ginastera

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 32


----------



## ptr

after Blancrocher

Maderna / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 21
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 17
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 32


----------



## maestro267

after ptr

Mathias / Prokofiev

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 17
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 32


----------



## pjang23

After maestro:

Brahms Schubert

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 7
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

I realized I had forgotten to add 2 points to Beethoven this morning...will correct that now.

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Maderna Quartetto

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Walton / Messiaen

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 19
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 19
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 34


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ruggles / Mozart PS

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 20
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 9
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 17
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 34


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Tchaikovsky Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 23
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 20
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 18
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Mathias

*Nominated:*
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 1 science
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 20
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 18
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 36


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Dallapicolla (sec) / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 30
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 20
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 18
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 36


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Haydn Mozart

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 30
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 7
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 18
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 36


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23


Turina/Haydn Trio

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 26
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 30
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 18
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 36


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:


Borodin Vivaldi

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 30
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 36


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Walton / Messiaen

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 28
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 38


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Walton / Ginastera

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Gorecki: Miserere - 1 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 40


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Walton / Gorecki

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 18
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30
*Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith - 42*


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith


After MagneticGhost

Prokofiev / Beethoven

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 19
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Brahms Haydn

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 18
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Nono / Rossini

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 15
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## science

after PG:

Nono / Mozart serenade 

Nominated:
CPE Bach: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 2 - Winterreisender
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## Trout

After science:

CPE Bach / Ruggles

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 31
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 16
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Messiaen / Mozart Serenade

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 4
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 28
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 33
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

CPE / Borodin

*Nominated:*
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 24
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 33
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 11
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Mendelssohn

*Nominated:*
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 33
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 21
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Mozart Piano Sonata / Haydn #67

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 33
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 30


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal

Messiaen / Volans

*Nominated*:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 21
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Haydn

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 11
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Tchaikovsky / Kurtag 

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 29
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

after science: 

Harvey (nominated) / Ginastera 

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 2
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 2
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Blancrocher:

Liszt / Gorecki

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 18
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Mika

after PG

Boulez Maderna

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ruggles / Borodin 3

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 17
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 19
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Gliere / Rossini

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 35
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Messiaen / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 37
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 23
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Messiaen / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 39
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 24
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Haydn Mozart

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 3
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 39
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Dallapicolla / Hahn

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 39
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 17
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Messiaen / Mozart: Serenade

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 41
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 18
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 24
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ruggles / Messiaen

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 42
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 18
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 - 13
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Mozart Serenade / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 6
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 29
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 42
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Mika

after science:

CPE Borodin

*Nominated:*
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Messiaen: Un Sourire - 42
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 13
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

after Mika

Rach / Messiaen

*Nominated:*
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 2 - Blancrocher
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
*Messiaen: Un Sourire - 43*
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire

*after Ghost*

Harvey (Sec) / Kurtág

*Nominated:*
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 4
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 20
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Liszt / Rossini

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 23
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 17
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## pjang23

After Winter:

Brahms Haydn

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 4
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 14
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Harvey

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 20
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 16
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart: Serenade / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 19
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 26
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Ruggles / Gliere

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 20
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Guest

after blandcrotcher

Mendelssohn / Gliere

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 21
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Maderna Kurtag

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 7
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 21
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gliere / Arensky



Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 31


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Volans / Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 4
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven ST / Boulez PS1

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 18
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 27
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## pjang23

After TaV

Haydn Schubert

Nominated:
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti (1948) - 1 - ptr

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 28
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Maderna: Concerto / Ruggles

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 3
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 19
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout

Vivaldi / Gorecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 4
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco (1980) - 5
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Gorecki / Harvey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 22
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 17
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 38
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 30
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Beethoven / Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
*Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3 - 40*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 33


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3

*After Ghost*

Volans / Maderna Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 30
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 35


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Volans / Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 27
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 37


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Valen / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
 Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
 Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
 Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 4
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 37


----------



## shangoyal

After berghansson

Beethoven / Haydn #67

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 20
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 21
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 37


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Haydn Trio

Nominated:
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 2 - shangoyal

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 27
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 37


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Beethoven (seconded)/Mendelssohn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 25
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 37


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Brahms Volans

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
*Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995) - 38*


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 31
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 2
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Borodin Symphony 1 / Holliger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 33
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Borodin 1 / Ruggles

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 35
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Borodin / Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 35
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart: Serenade / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 35
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 29
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote (from #585):

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 37
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## ptr

after Trout

Maderna Quartet / Dallapicolla

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 37
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Borodin Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
*Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 39*
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major


After Mika

Yoshimatsu / Beethoven

Nominated:
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 5
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Winterreisender

after berhansson

Beethoven / Schubert

Nominated:
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 29
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Winter:

Mozart Schubert

Nominated:
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hahn / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 6
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Nono / Dallapicolla 

Nominated:
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart: Serenade / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 6
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Harvey / Madern Quartetto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Mika

After PG

Rach Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Maderna: Concerto / Ruggles

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 32
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 5
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Ginastera / Maderna: Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 17
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Aecio

Part/Rachmaninoff

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 7
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Beethoven/Harvey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher











Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After pjang23:

Boulez PS / Haydn PT

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 1 -pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Glazunov: PC 2 / CPE Bach

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

after musicrom: 

Kurtág / Handl (nom) - if you can't find it under Handl, search Gallus or Handl-Gallus; this is a little masterpiece of a motet, popular on Christmas collections. If anyone wants to do Opus musicum (I've heard the selections on the Van Nevel "Gallus" disk - Mirabile Mysterium is one tiny part of Opus musicum and afaik the most popular by far), I'd be game for that too. It hasn't been recorded complete AFAIK, so maybe someone with 50k to donate should should give Hyperion a call.... 

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 34
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ginastera / Part

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 36
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 28
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

I think Handl-Gallus is known as Jacobus Gallus (according to Wiki and Naxos). I left it as Handl-Gallus, but _science_ you can change it or let us know why Handl-Gallus is actually preferred.

After PaulieGatto:

Mozart: Serenade / Handl-Gallus

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 36
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Ginastera / Berlioz nom

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
*Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 38*
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25

New Board

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 15
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Maderna: Quartetto / Valen

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Handl-Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

Gallus is fine with me. Arkivmusic uses Handl, so I thought that might make the easiest searching. The CD I first heard his music on used Handl-Gallus. I'll change it to Gallus here (and in other news I just realized we don't have any Sciarrino!):

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 9
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 23
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Mika

After science:

Hahn CPE

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 3
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 31
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

After Mika

Ruggles Glazunov

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 4
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 33
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ruggles / Glazunov 2

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 5
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 35
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Ruggles / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 5
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 37
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## science

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader

New board:

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 5
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 30
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Valen / Rossini

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 5
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 32
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## Mika

after PG

Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes / Prokofiev

*Nominated:*
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 5
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 30
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 32
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Glazunov / Mozart S

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 23
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 9
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 13
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 32
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Harvey / Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 8
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major - 35
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 12
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 5
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 5
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25 - 31
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 21
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 8
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 21
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 3
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 28
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 24
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 25
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 11
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 7
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 20
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 15
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 25
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 21
Ruggles: Sun-Treader - 30
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 18
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 29
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost hates Yoshimatsu


----------



## ptr

After Ghost and fixed to follow mmsbls:

Nono / Valen

*Nominated*:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 33
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

Correction:

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 27
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 33
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 3


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> MagneticGhost hates Yoshimatsu


Or just hasn't woken properly today... 

/ptr


----------



## Guest

After ptr and MagneticGhost ruined everything forever:

Brahms / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 33
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

arcaneholocaust said:


> MagneticGhost hates Yoshimatsu


Oops. Many apologies! I don't know how that happened really. 
Insert blushing emoticon here >

My whole entry was a complete car crash.
So sorry!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After arcane

Valen / Yoshi

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 35
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 23
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Valen / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 1 - MG
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 37
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 24
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Winterreisender

After Aecio

Berlioz / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 15
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 37
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## science

after Winterreisender: 

Nono / Kurtag 

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 7
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 37
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Glazunov Valen

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 9
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
*Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20 - 38*
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20


Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 9
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 25
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 27
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hahn / Mozart: PS

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 9
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glazunov 2 / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Britten (nominated) / Beethoven

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 29
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After blancrocher

Harvey / Mendelssohn

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 10
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 30
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Guest

After Magnetic "The Drunk" Ghost

Mendelssohn / Beethoven

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 32
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Maderna: Quartetto / Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 32
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 28
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Beethoven / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 32
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 27
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Mika

After berg

R-K/Maderna

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 22
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 32
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 30
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Haydn Schubert

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 7
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 32
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Mendelssohn / Dallapicolla

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 34
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Mendelssohn / Kurtag

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 20
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 36
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 17
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Maderna Nono

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 36
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 18
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mendelssohn / Gliere

Nominated:
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
*Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37 - 38*
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 18
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37

*After Ghost*

Nono / Britten (sec)

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 13
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## shangoyal

After ptr

Beethoven / Haydn #67

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 9
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Shangoyal:

Turina / Liszt

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 25
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After TA

Haydn Trio/Vivaldi

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 11
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Glazunov

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Mirabile Mysterium - 2
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 12
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 33
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

For Gallus and the Opus musicum, I think that'd be fine to add that. We already have a few works that are not fully recorded on the list (Gabrieli's Sacrae Symphoniae, Praetorius' Terpsichore, Schein's Banchetto Musicale, Nyman's Water Dances...of course, this is as far as I know. It'd be good to hear that there are full recordings of these out there)

After pjang23:

Schubert / Gallus

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 12
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 27
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 35
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Hahn / Schubert

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 12
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 29
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 31
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 19
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## science

after Trout:

Tchaikovsky / Mozart Serenade 

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 12
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 29
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 25
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 29
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 13
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Gliere / Harvey

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 15
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 29
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 14
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Beethoven / Harvey

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 29
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher:

Yoshimatsu Hahn

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 30
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 6
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 21
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Maderna: Concerto / Prokofiev

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 30
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 11
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Turina/Balakirev

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 30
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 29
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Yoshimatsu / Mozart Sonata

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 30
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 36
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 30
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 38
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Hahn / Schubert

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
*Hahn: À Chloris - 32*
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
*Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
*Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776 - 39*
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 32
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 24
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Hahn / Mathias

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 14
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 34
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Glazunov 2 / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 10
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 34
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Hahn CPE

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 36
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 7
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Brahms / Liszt

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 27
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 36
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Hahn / Gliere

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 11
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Winterreisender

after MG

CPE Bach / Beethoven

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 20
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Nono / Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 18
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Aecio

Haydn T/Beethoven

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 30
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Mozart PS / Kurtág

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 16
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Brahms Glazunov

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 6
Hahn: À Chloris - 38
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Hahn / Gorecki

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 40
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Kurtag Pärt

*Nominated:*
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 3
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 40
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 8
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Maderna Concerto / Britten

*Nominated:*
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Hahn: À Chloris - 40
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Gliere / Hahn

*Nominated:*
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
*Hahn: À Chloris - 41*
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 32
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## shangoyal

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Beethoven / Mozart Serenade

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 22
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After shangoyal

Prokofiev / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## ptr

After berg

Kurtág / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 14
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Kurtág / Borodin

*Nominated*:
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92 - 2 - pjang23
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13

Would it be fine to nominate Stanford's _The Bluebird_ by itself instead of the opus that comprises it: _Part-Songs, op. 119_? Wikipedia does not mention the full set at all and there are not any recordings of the whole opus, to my knowledge. I found a recording of a couple other pieces in the set on Youtube, but I would not recommend them if they all had to be grouped together.

Here is a wonderful performance of _The Bluebird_, by the way:


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Haydn

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## Aecio

Part/Britten

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 33
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

"Would it be fine to nominate Stanford's The Bluebird by itself instead of the opus that comprises it: Part-Songs, op. 119? Wikipedia does not mention the full set at all and there are not any recordings of the whole opus, to my knowledge. I found a recording of a couple other pieces in the set on Youtube, but I would not recommend them if they all had to be grouped together."
The opus was recently recorded on CD, so it could be added complete I feel.
http://www.somm-recordings.com/somm/ifield.php?id=207

after Aecio:

Mozart Serenade / Glinka

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 22
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## science

ptr came over to the Sciarrino side! There's no return....


----------



## science

after PG:

Nono / Kurtag 

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 22
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## science

Trout, on "The Bluebird," I say you do whatever you think best! I personally find it interesting to know about both the individual song itself and the collection it was originally a part of, so I'm happy either way.


----------



## Mika

My Shosty piece seems to be missing from youtube. Spotify has it. Some available recordings:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shostakovic...ngs-Chamber/dp/B002PRPDYY/ref=dm_cd_album_lnk
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shostakovic...&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=suiteon+finnish+themes

after science:

Maderna Kurtag

*Nominated:*
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 8
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 18
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Arensky

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 26
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 24
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> Would it be fine to nominate Stanford's _The Bluebird_ by itself instead of the opus that comprises it: _Part-Songs, op. 119_? Wikipedia does not mention the full set at all and there are not any recordings of the whole opus, to my knowledge. I found a recording of a couple other pieces in the set on Youtube, but I would not recommend them if they all had to be grouped together.


I say that nominate what ever You see fit! If someone have an opinion I think that we should deal with these from nomination to nomination!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Nono / Kurtág

*Nominated*:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 17
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## ptr

Mika said:


> My Shosty piece seems to be missing from youtube. Spotify has it. Some available recordings:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shostakovic...ngs-Chamber/dp/B002PRPDYY/ref=dm_cd_album_lnk
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shostakovic...&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=suiteon+finnish+themes


If someone wants to put it on Youtube (I don't understand how to), I can supply some mp3's.. Send me a PM!

/ptr


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Glazunov

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Yoshimatsu / Beethoven

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 3
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 15
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Harvey / Gallus

Nominated:
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 17
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## science

I've never heard the work that Mika is nominating, but I've heard about it and it sounds really interesting! 

Dallapicolla / Rosetti 

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 10
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 17
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## science

I know I've nominated a slew of works in the last week or so... I promise to take a few weeks off from nominations! But do try that Rosetti!


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> I know I've nominated a slew of works in the last week or so... I promise to take a few weeks off from nominations! But do try that Rosetti!


I'll add it to the 9 hour long playlist-of-the-month I've got on Spotify, devoted to this thread


----------



## Mika

After science:

Kurtag Dallapicolla 

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 17
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> I'll add it to the 9 hour long playlist-of-the-month I've got on Spotify, devoted to this thread


Take your time!

Hopefully we have enough of it....


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Maderna: Quartetto / Harvey

*Nominated*:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 18
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 10
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr:

Maderna: Concerto / Harvey

*Nominated*:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 18
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Brahms Glazunov

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 40
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 25
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Brahms / Mathias

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
*Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122 - 42*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15

Am I seeing this right? I mean, it took me forever to spot the Mozart, and I thought Brahms was already way ahead, so I could just be wrong again.


----------



## Trout

That seems right to me.

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 19
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Kurtag / Glazunov

*Nominated*:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 13
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15

Thanks PaulieGatto, science, and ptr. I think I will withhold on the Stanford since I suppose the pieces should be a group to be consistent.


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Cpe Borodin

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 4
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 35
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## science

after Mika:

Mozart Serenade / Gallus 

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 30
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 37
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Gliere / Shosty

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science 


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 37
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 2
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Sciarrino / Maderna: Quartetto

*Nominated*:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 37
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 26
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Vivaldi/Mozart

*Nominated*:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 29
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 38
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Haydn PT / Kurtag

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 20
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 38
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

After TAV:

Glazunov Mozart

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna" - 39*
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 6
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 32
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Gliere / Berger

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 16
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 34
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 31
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Borodin 3 / Haydn PT

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 9
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 34
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 7
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout

Gorecki / Arensky

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 34
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Glazunov / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 24
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 34
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 19
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

after Winterreisender

Gliere / Harvey

Nominated:
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 1 - science

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 36
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After blancrocher 

Gliere / Rosetti (delightful little classical era concerto)

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 20
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 38
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Boulez Dallapicolla

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 22
Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 38
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 24
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Prokofiev / Gliere

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 24
*Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor Op.82 - 39*
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
* Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32*
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
* Kurtág: Stele - 32*
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
* Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32*
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 16

Fixed the board due to mmsbls' post #721 got skipped.


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 32
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 4
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 16


----------



## ptr

after berg

Kurtág / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Duparc Kurtag






Nominated:
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 24
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 35
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Glazunov / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 35
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 21
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Kurtag / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Kurtág: Stele - 37
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Kurtag / Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
*Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32*
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
*Kurtág: Stele - 39*
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32*
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 2
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## science

after Trout:

Nono / Rosetti

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## musicrom

after science: 

Rimsky-Korsakov/Glinka

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 22
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 17


----------



## Guest

after musicrom

Yoshi / Beet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 32
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 19


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Mozie Shosti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 20
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 34
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Harvey / Balakirev 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 3
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 34
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 19


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Duparc / Maderna: Quartetto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 26
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 34
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Glazunov / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 34
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 28
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Mozart / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 18
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 36
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Mozart / Borodin 3

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 38
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Mika

If you follow Ukraine situation, Shosty piece seems to be quite actual now : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suite_on_Finnish_Themes


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Britten / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
*Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32*
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 - 39*
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20

*p.s.* I hope I did all that right--very stressful! :lol:


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher

Haydn Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 34
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Haydn Piano / Holliger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 28
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 29
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Maderna Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 15
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 3
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 30
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

after Mika: 

CPE Bach / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 4
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 12
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 30
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender:

Maderna: Concerto / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 4
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 22
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Berlioz / Harvey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Haydn: PT / Borodin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
*Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy" - 38*
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 6
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 28
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Duparc Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 13
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Guest

after pjang

Rach / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 8
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Mika

after arcane

R-K Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 23
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Harvey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 31
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Sciarrino / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 12
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 32
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## science

after ptr

Nono / Dallapiccolla

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 20
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 28
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Vivaldi/Balakirev

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 10
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 24
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Arensky/Harvey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 29
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Glazunov / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 8
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Schumann Duparc






Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Rach / Balakirev

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 17
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 20
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 21


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Borodin / CPE Bach

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 34
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Nono / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 13
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 36
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Nono / Dallapicolla 

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 38
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 30
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Mika

after science

Nono / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
*Nono: Intolleranza 1960 - 40*
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 7
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960

sonra Mika

Duparc / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

RK Duparc

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 18
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Borodin / CPE Bach

Nominated:
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 31
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Glazunov / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 5
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Gallus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 19
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Mika

After MG

R-K / CPE

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 12
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 30
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 37
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Maderna: Quartetto / Duparc

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 37
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 22
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Rimsky-Korsakov / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 39
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

CPE Bach / Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 39
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Duparc RK

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
*Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite - 40*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada Suite

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Blancrocher

after pjang23

Stravinsky / Duparc

Nominated:

Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 20
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## ptr

Adjusting for the jump-vote on Mr Trout!

CPE Bach / Borodin

*Nominated*:

Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 6
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## science

after ptr's sharp-eyed fix:

Gallus / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 33
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Glazunov / Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 35
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 3
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Beethoven / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 35
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Beethoven / Haydn #67

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 35
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 32
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Shangoyal

Rach / Maderna

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 12
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 35
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Aecio

Arensky/Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 36
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 4
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Mika

Glazunov Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 38
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 14
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Maderna: Concerto / Maderna: Quartetto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 38
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 13
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Beethoven / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 38
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 4
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## pjang23

After TaV

Glazunov Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 40
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Borodin / Glazunov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
*Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100 - 41*
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
*Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 14
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 22

I changed the Rimsky-Korsakov work to the full opera-ballet _Mlada_, if that's fine.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Arensky / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 27
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Glinka / Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

After musicrom

Rach / Maderna

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 35
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## Mika

After MG

Maderna Boulez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 25
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 37
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sciarrino / Harvey

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 37
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 31
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## Winterreisender

after ptr

Vivaldi / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 37
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 33
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Vivaldi Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 37
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Maderna Quartetto / Boulez Structures

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 39
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 4
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Stravinsky / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 28
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 39
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 6
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Borodin / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 7
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 39
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Schumann/Berger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 16
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 39
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Arensky / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 39
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Maderna Q / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 41
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 24


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ghost

Ligeti / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 8
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 41
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 35
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## science

after beghansson: 

Vivaldi / Gallus 

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 41
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 37
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## science

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93

New board:

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 41
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 7
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mr science - you've forgotten poor Maderna on 41 points.
Not to mention Rach on 33


----------



## ptr

after science and ignoring his Vivaldi stunt  :

Duparc / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 7
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 41
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 37
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Maderna QpA / Boulez PS

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 43
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 37
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Maderna Vivaldi

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
*Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi - 45*
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
*Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 38*
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 22
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 38
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Rossini / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 24
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 39
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinů / Poulenc

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 24
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 39
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rossini Vivaldi

*Nominated:*
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
*Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93 - 40*
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## Mika

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93

New board:

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 18
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 25


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Mr science - you've forgotten poor Maderna on 41 points.
> Not to mention Rach on 33


Wow!

That was a screwup.

Sorry guys. Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Arensky / Yoshimatsu

New board:

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 26
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Harvey

New board:

Nominated:
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 2 - berghansson
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti (sec) / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Martinů: Nonet - 2 - Trout
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schumann Martinu

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 3
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Martinu / CPE Bach

Nominated:
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Poulenc (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Tchaikovsky: Capriccio Italien, op. 45 - 23
Turina: Sonata for Violin and Piano #2, Op.82 - 14
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Schumann / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 27
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Rach / Harvey

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
*Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1 - 37*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1


After MagneticGhost

Yoshimatsu / Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 28
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3 
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Mika

After Berg

Harvey Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 23
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 8
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 30
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3 
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Berger/Bach, C.P.E

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 30
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 9
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 2
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3 
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Oskaar:

Poulenc / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 30
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 10
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 5
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Duparc Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 14
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 30
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 10
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Harvey / Dallapicolla

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 10
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 6
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu / CPE Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 10
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 4
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Guest

after trout

Poulenc / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 32
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Harvey Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 34
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 26
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Harvey Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco - 36
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 6
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

After Ghost

Ligeti / Harvey

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schumann Part






Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Boulez Structures / Borodin

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 6
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Oskaar

PaulieGatto

Balakirev / Berlioz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 6
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Trout

After oskaar:

Poulenc / Duparc

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 8
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 16
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Britten / Maderna

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## Winterreisender

after Blancrocher

Britten / CPE Bach

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After Winterreisender:

Schumann / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 30
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 3
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Beethoven / Rosetti 

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Mika

after science

Beethoven / Bach

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 34
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Mika

Stravinsky / Beethoven

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 17
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## ptr

After berg

Ligeti / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 27
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Rossini / balakirev

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 7
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## shangoyal

After MG

Haydn / Beethoven

*Nominated:*
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 12
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 9
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Oskaar

After Shangoyal

Haydn / Britten

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 8
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Duparc Martinu

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 9
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gallus / Gorecki

Nominated:
Pärt: Lamentate - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 27
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Part: Lamentate / CPE Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 28
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 36
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 8
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## Guest

After The Troutmeister

Beethoven / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 28
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse' - 38*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
*Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31*
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 28
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Schumann / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 28
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 29
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Rossini Bach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 31
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rossini / Balakirev

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 4
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 33
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## science

after MG: 

Rossini / Rosetti 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 20
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 35
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## Winterreisender

after Science

Rossini / Arensky

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 37
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## ptr

after Winterreisender

Rossini / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 31
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 11
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 37
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

Borodin / Haydn

Nominated: 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 3
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 37
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 18
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## science

oskaar said:


> a vote


Oskaar returns!

Keep playing, my friend!


----------



## Oskaar

science said:


> Oskaar returns!
> 
> Keep playing, my friend!


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Part Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 37
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 11
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

Our good friend ptr voted without putting his numbers on back on #862


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 39
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater


New Board

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 10
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

after MagneticGhost:

Boulez Structures / Berger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## ptr

MagneticGhost said:


> Our good friend ptr voted without putting his numbers on back on #862


Sorry my bad, but I did not vote for Rossini (but for Ligeti), seems like I failed to paste over Rossini!  Sorry, sorry, sorry!

So You need to step back slightly!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

:lol

Stepping Back

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'



Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Rossini: Stabat Mater - 37
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


I hope that's all correct now


----------



## MagneticGhost

And actually it's time for me to vote now.

Ligeti / Rossini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
*Rossini: Stabat Mater - 38*
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater



New Board

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 31


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Schumann / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

Aaarrgghh!! Just realised that Oskaar voted for Borodin at 862

That means Rossini still has to wait 

I'm no longer at desktop so can't sort this one out.


----------



## Oskaar

I am to messy in my head to sort it out. I would do more wrong....


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater

After mmsbls and trying to rectify and tidy after the mishaps on the previous pages:

Rossini / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## ptr

Please check if I'm correct!

/ptr


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Cage / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 33
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Oskaar

After bergahansson

mozart / borodin

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 34
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 9
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Trout

After oskaar (welcome back!):

Borodin / Martinu

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 36
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Trout

oskaar, do you mind if the name of the Mozart work is that of (I think) its original instrumentation: the _Oboe Quartet_?


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Duparc Schumann

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 36
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Maderna

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 36
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Borodin / Sciarrino

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 38
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 32


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann / Yoshimatsu

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 38
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 18
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

blanrocher posted right before me, quick addition of their points.

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 7
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 38
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto fix

Berlioz / Borodin

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson
Mozart: Flute Quartet No.5 in F, K.370 - 2 - oskaar

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 39
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Borodin

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
*Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor - 40*
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
*Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33*


----------



## Mika

Clash - deleted


----------



## science

Pending Oskaar's objection, I'll change the Mozart to its original arrangement. I'd like to know who arranged it for flute, though.


----------



## science

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor


----------



## science

New board for Mika to vote on: 

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 29
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 11
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Mika

After science:

Liszt Bach

Nominated:
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinů: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## ptr

after Mika:

Cage (sec) / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 27
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Oskaar

Trout said:


> oskaar, do you mind if the name of the Mozart work is that of (I think) its original instrumentation: the _Oboe Quartet_?


I did not know that. No, I dont mind.


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

prokofiev/ mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Oskaar

Mozart; First Publication 1802 - Bonn: Simrock (flute quartet arrangement) (or earlier) IMSLP - link

Must have been arranged by himself, then.


----------



## Oskaar

About mozarts oboe quartet: The answer seem to be here. link  But I dont understand everything..Is the other four flute quartets arranged from piano work?


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Schumann / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Trout

Thanks, oskaar. Yes, the other four seem to be Hoffmeister arrangements of piano works for flute quartet.

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After mmsbls:

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 13
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 10
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 5
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Boulez Structures / Liszt

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 1 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 12
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## pjang23

After Collision:

Martinu Schumann

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 14
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23 (exactly!):

Martinu / Schumann - Waldszenen

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox


Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 33


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Blancrocher

Yoshimatsu / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berghansson

Berlioz / Balakirev

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 35


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Yoshimatsu / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3
* Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5 - 37*


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Yoshimatsu / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 6
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 3


----------



## Winterreisender

after oskaar

Mozart / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 11
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## science

after Winterreisender: 

Gallus / Glinka 

Nominated:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## ptr

after science:

Ligeti / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 19
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Mika

after ptr:

Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise / Maderna

*Nominated:*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 25
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 6
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Duparc Part

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 11
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinu: Nonet - 16
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Berlioz / Martinu

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinu: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 8
Pärt: Lamentate - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 26
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4

Is there an available link to Barry's Cheveaux-de-frise?


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann: Andante / Mozart

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 30
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinu: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 7
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

CPE Bach / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 2 - TurnaboutVox

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Schumann (2nd) / Benjamin (nom)

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
George Benjamin - Antara - 1 - MG 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 32
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 14
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 4
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bach Liszt

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika
George Benjamin - Ringed by the flat horizon - 1 - MG 

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 4
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ligeti / Benjamin (sec)

*Nominated*:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2 
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 30
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 4
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

prokofjev / haydn

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2 
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 17
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 4
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Blancrocher

After oskaar

Martinu / Schumann - Bunte Blatter

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2 
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 15
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 9
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Après Blancrocher:

Dallapicolla / Poulenc

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 17
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## science

after tav: 

Dalla-P / Sciarrino 

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 27
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 19
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Martinu Duparc

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 34
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bach / Boulez Strucutres

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 36
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After PaulieGatto

Cage / Ligeti

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 36
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 2
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Benjamin / Cage

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 215 - 36
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 27
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Albeniz/Balakirev

Nominated:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25 - 36
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 14
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio:

Bach Pärt

*Nominated:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25 - 38
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 20
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Maderna / Ligeti

*Nominated:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25 - 38
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 32
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 5
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Schumann: Bunte Blätter/ Prokofiev

Nominated:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25 - 38
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 8
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Bach Part

Nominated:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
*Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25 - 40*
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
*Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25

Nominated:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 2 - Aecio
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Albeniz / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 10
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Guest

after tdc

Schumann Waldszenen / Poulenc

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 9
Pärt: Lamentate - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Schumann: Andante / Mozart

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 21
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 9
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Martinu / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

prokofiev shosty

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 13
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 35
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berlioz / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 15
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 36
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Part Pari/Schumann Andante

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 28
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 17
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 36
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

prokofiev/balakirev
Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
 Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 17
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
*Prokofiev: Symphony #3 - 38*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

prokofiev/balakirev

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 14
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 17
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## shangoyal

After oskaar

Schumann Waldszenen / Haydn

*Nominated:*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 19
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 17
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## ptr

After shangoyal

Ligeti / Dallapicolla

*Nominated:*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 17
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Pärt Pari / Ligeti

Nominated:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After berghansson:

Boulez Structures / Barry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 23
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

SchumannA Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet #5 in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 11
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Duparc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 5
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B flat - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Schumann / Rosetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 15
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## science

I added the opus number to the Schumann Andante and Variations because there is a WoO 10 with the same title; wikipedia says the WoO 10 was the original version but it was arranged for 2 pianos, 2 cellos and horn... and I'd like to hear that one!

Edit, actually, I have heard it! With Argerich, Maisky, Rabinovitch, Gutman, and Neunecker on EMI.


----------



## Blancrocher

after science:

Stravinsky / Schumann: Waldszenen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 10
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Schumann Andante / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 11
Pärt: Lamentate - 10
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 - 37
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Part L / Schumann
Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 11
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
*Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46 - 38*
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

I wait for updated lists and come back in new post

or shall I edit?


----------



## MagneticGhost

oskaar said:


> I wait for updated lists and come back in new post


I'm on iPhone sorry. But you can vote. Some kind soul will add your points at a later occasion I'm sure


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost said:


> I'm on iPhone sorry. But you can vote. Some kind soul will add your points at a later occasion I'm sure


I will update...............................................


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46


----------



## Oskaar

Updated list - MagneticGhost voted



After mmsbls

Part L / B
Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 21
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 24
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 11
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Martinu / Arensky
Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 11
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 5


----------



## Aecio

Szymanowsky/Schumann W

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 11
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Boulez Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Duparc / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 12
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Part Schubert






Nominated:
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 15
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## Winterreisender

after pjang23

Schubert / Liszt

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Winterreisender:

Cage / Gorecki

Nominated:


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 4
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 7


----------



## tdc

After PG:

Albeniz / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 6
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 13
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 17
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Poulenc / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 6
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 8
Boulez: Structures I - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 15
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Guest

after trout

Boulez Structures / Boulez Sonata

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 6
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 35
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 12
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 15
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Mozart / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 6
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 35
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Albeniz/Strawinsky


Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 35
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 20
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 13
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Dallapiccola / Gallus 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 22
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 35
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 16
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

after science

arenzky / lizt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 4
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 35
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After oskaar

Benjamin / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Sciarrino

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 3
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 3
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Barry Boulez

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Boulez: Structures I - 37
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel / Boulez Structures

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
*Boulez: Structures I - 38*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
*Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31*
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Martinu / Stravinsky

*Nominated:*
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 27
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 19
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Trout

Adding my vote:

Martinu / Stravinsky

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari intervallo - 19
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Duparc / Pärt Pari

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 5
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## shangoyal

After berg

Schumann Waldszenen / Schubert

*Nominated:*
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 14
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 16
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After shangoyal:

Mozart / Poulenc

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Nielsen / Schumann - Waldszenen

Nominated:
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 2 - Blancrocher
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 29
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

After Blancrocher

martinu / nielsen the fog is lifting

Nominated:
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 2 - Blancrocher
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Oskaar

Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") Youtube


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Ligeti / Balakirev

Nominated:
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 2 - Blancrocher
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 20
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schumann W/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 2 - Blancrocher
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 22
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Nielsen: Commotio (sec) / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 20
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Pärt x 2

*Nominated:*
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## science

after Mika:

Schumann Wald / Glinka

*Nominated:*
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 16
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Duparc SchumannW

Nominated:
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 2 - PaulieGatto
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 35
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Duparc / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 17
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 7
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Trout:

Schumann BB / Poulenc

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 6
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Szymanowski / Rosetti

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 13
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 18
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Winterreisender

after PG

Britten / Poulenc

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After winter

Gorecki / Duparc

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
*Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 38*
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 16
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 22
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Part P/Mozart

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
*Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage - 38*
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 4
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 3
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage

*After Aecio and observing MagneticGhost Duparc!*

Stockhausen / Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 5
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Glinka Barry

*Nominated:*
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 33
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 6
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Part

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 14
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 33
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Glinka / Gallus

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 6
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 35
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 23
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Benjamin / Maderna

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 35
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## science

after Ghost:

Glinka / DallaP

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 37
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 21
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

after science:

Ligeti / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 37
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

after blancrocher:

Balakirev/ Haydn
Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 37
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 22
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 10


----------



## Aecio

Szymanowsky/Stravinsky

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 37
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 23
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stravinsky Glinka

Nominated:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 5
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ligeti / Nielsen

*Nominated*:
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 8
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 1 - Oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Nielsen Tågen / Cage

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 17
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 12


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Berghansson:

Schubert / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 31
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Pärt: Lamentate - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## Trout

Would it be fine to change _Tågen letter_ to Nielsen's full opus 41: _Moderen_ (incidental music)?

After TurnaboutVox:

Martinu / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Sciarrino / Mozart

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 16
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## Oskaar

Trout said:


> Would it be fine to change _Tågen letter_ to Nielsen's full opus 41: _Moderen_ (incidental music)?


That would be a bit strange for me. I dont know the opus, but this piece is one of the most beautiful I know. If it is not against any rules, I would prefer to let it be only the piece.

I have been listening to *moderen*, and *tågen letter* really stands out as my reccomendation


----------



## Oskaar

After PaulieGatto:

Balakirev / Haydn

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## Guest

after oscar

Schoenberg/Ligeti

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 38
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Glinka Shosty

*Nominated:*
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 15
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 40
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berlioz / Glinka

*Nominated:*
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 1 - arcaneholocaust
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
*Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila - 41*
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila

After MaGho

Ligeti VC (Sec) / Ligeti SDN

*Nominated:*
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 8
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 13


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Albeniz / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Benjamin

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 33
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Part Martinu

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 6
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 10
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Nielsen - Commotio / Schubert

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 18
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 19
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Mozart / Poulenc

Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 24
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 20
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## Oskaar

After mmsbls:

Mozart / Arensky
Nominated:
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 13
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and p


----------



## Mika

After oskaar:

Ligeti violin / Gorecki

*Nominated:*

Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 34
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 24
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ligeti / Maderna

*Nominated:*

Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 2 - arcaneholocaust

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 8
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 36
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## ptr

After Ghost adding PG's jumped vote (Schönberg/Benjamin)

Ligeti VC / Schönberg

*Nominated:*
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 36
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## Guest

after ptr

Brahms / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 36
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 11
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 19
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

SchumannW Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 36
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 5
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23

Ligeti Sippal / Schönberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 15
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 38
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 19
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Gallus / Sciarrino 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 38
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 38
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 21
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Ligeti / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 9
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 40
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 1


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Benjamin / ligeti s
Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
*Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 41*
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 21
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 1


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Szymanowsky/Schumann W

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
*Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel - 41*
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 8
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel

*After Aecio observing MagneticGhost's trancendence of Ligeti's Sippal*

Dupré (nom) / Nielsen: Commotio

*Nominated*:
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 25
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Balakirev / Arensky

Nominated:
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 5
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Mika

After oskaar

Balakirev / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 3
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 12
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Balakirev / Rosetti

Nominated:
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 40
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 20
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16

Take a listen to Holliger's oboe concerto if you haven't yet (



) (the Siebengesang piece that is)


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Poulenc / Balakirev

Nominated:
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
*Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1 - 41*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
*Martinů: Nonet - 34
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27*
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16

First double enshrinement in a while!


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet

*Nominated:*
Dupré - Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 15
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Winterreisender

after Trout:

Finzi (nom) / Britten

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 16
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 27
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16

Surprised this piece hasn't been mentioned yet:


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Winter

Mathias / Britten

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 29
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 22
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Poulenc

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 29
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 23
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Guest

after mmsbis

Mathias / Poulenc

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 4
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Shostakovich

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 2 - Winterreisender

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 6
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Finzi/mozart

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 6
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 25
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Mika

After Oskaar

Ligeti Maderna

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 6
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 25
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Poulenc / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 11
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 6
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 9
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher

Nielsen: Commotio / Benjamin

*Nominated*:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 6
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Brahms Part

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 10
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 8
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## TurnaboutVox

after pjang23:

Albeniz / Brahms

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 6
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TurnaboutVox

Schönberg / Ligeti

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 8
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 22
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Schumann Wald / Rosetti 

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Mathias / Rosetti

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 14
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mathias: Harp Concerto - 33
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

I make that an enshrinement for Mathias but I can't act on it as on iPhone. I'll just bold it.

Part l / Gorecki

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
*Mathias: Harp Concerto - 33*
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto

Nominated:
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 2 - ptr (first mov @ YT)

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Poulenc / Dupre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 3
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 28
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 8
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Guest

after trout

Schoenberg / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 3
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 26
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 6
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## Mika

after arcane

Maderna Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 12
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 3
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 16


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Albeniz / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 14
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 10
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 3
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Dupré / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 14
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 3
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Albeniz/Nielsen F

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 29
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 9
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Poulenc/Schumann: Bunte Blätter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 12
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 10
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Benjamin / Bunteblatter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 31
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Poulenc / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout

Bruckner x2

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 33
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Poulenc / Finzi

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
*Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28*
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
*Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds - 35*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 17
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 28
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Maderna / Gallus

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 30
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 14
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Schubert Maderna

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After pjang23:

Arensky/Haydn

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 6
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 31
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After oskaar:

Maderna Barry

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 5
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 33
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Dupré / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 7
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 34
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr (snap)

Dupré (awesome 1st listen) / Maderna

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
*Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti - 35*
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 16
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 10
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Selby

after pjang23

Albeniz / Ligeti

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 11
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 24
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

after Mitchell

Schumann - Wald / Nielsen - Commotio

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 23
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 18
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## science

after blancrocher: 

Gallus / Dallapiccola 

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 9
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 23
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Brahms Part

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 25
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 24
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 28
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 24
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Arensky Pärt

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 25
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Dupre / Esa-Pekka Salonen (nom. Available on spotify and hidden in a Bbc prom on YouTube)

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 11
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Dupré / Nielsen: Commotio

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 30
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 11
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After Trout

Arensky / Mozart

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 9
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 12
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

3 way clash - that's first time I've seen that


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixed clashes - re-introducing mine and ptr's votes

after Oskaar

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 11
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 26
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

after magneticghost

Brahms / Schumann W

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 32
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 27
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after arcaneholocaust:

Arensky / Berger

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
*Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky - 34*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
*Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27*
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
*Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 27*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 13
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 27
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After PaulieGatto:

Schumann Brahms

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Salonen (seconded) / Ligeti

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 1 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 10
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 3 
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Blancrocher:

Bruckner S1 (seconded) / Boulez

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 7
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After TV

Salonen Stockhausen

Nominated:
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 2 - berghansson

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 13
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupré / Bruckner (2nd)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 15
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 26
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Finzi / Part: Lamentate

Nominated:

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 15
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 12
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 27
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Dupré / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 27
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

aho clarinet concert/ mozart

*Nominated:*
aho clarinet concerto - 2 oskaar

*Seconded:*
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 29
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 27
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 29
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

Martin Frost - Kalevi Aho - Clarinet Concerto - 1. Tempestoso


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Schumann Part

Nominated:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 2 oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 14
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 29
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 28
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 31
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Schumann W/Brahms


Nominated:
aho clarinet concerto - 2 oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 29
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 27
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 31
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:
aho clarinet concerto - 2 oskaar

Seconded:
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 27
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 31
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls & adding in pjang's skipped vote:

Aho / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Albeniz: Azulejos - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 28
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Albeniz / Graupner

Nominated:
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 28
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Tdc:

Pärt Aho

Nominated:
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc 

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 11
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 10
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

after mika

Schoenberg / Boulez

Nominated:
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc 

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 17
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Berlioz / Ligeti

Nominated:
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc 

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 17
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 14
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Dupré

*Nominated*:
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 18
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr

mozart/ haydn

*Nominated:*
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 1 - tdc

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Albeniz/Graupner

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2 
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 16
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 33
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

SchumannW Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 4
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 35
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schumann Waldszenen / Nielsen The Fog

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 37
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 14
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 37
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 20
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Benjamin / Sciarrino

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 37
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 21
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schumann Ligeti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 39
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 21
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sciarrino / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 15
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 39
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

I know we have enough Nielsen on the board, but I felt a little "dirty" when I realized that Aho's concerto was up before the Nielsen concerto on the same Martin Frost disc.

After ptr

Brahms / Nielsen

Nominated:
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 1

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 13
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 39
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

arcaneholocaust said:


> I know we have enough Nielsen on the board, but I felt a little "dirty" when I realized that Aho's concerto was up before the Nielsen concerto on the same Martin Frost disc.


arcane, there can never be to much Nielsen! :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

After arcaneholocaust

Nielsen - Commotio / Nielsen - Clarinet (seconded)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 39
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Winterreisender

After Blancrocher

Finzi / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 17
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 39
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Winterreisender:

Schubert SchumannW

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
*Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82 - 40*
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 11
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 33
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Mozart / Berger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 17
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 35
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Aecio

Brahms/Nielsen Cl

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 35
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
*Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370 - 37*
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
*Pärt: Lamentate - 30*
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 22
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 2
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## tdc

This project is quite an uphill battle for fans of Baroque music, but thanks *Aecio*.

After mmsbls:

Graupner / Albeniz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 4
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 10
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> This project is quite an uphill battle for fans of Baroque music


To underscore my point I just took a quick look at some of the stats and it looks like *Haydn has more works enshrined than Handel, Monteverdi, Purcell, Vivaldi, and Rameau combined*.

If we take Handel out of the equation then Haydn has more works enshrined than the following composers put together:

Monteverdi 
Purcell 
Telemann 
Vivaldi 
Rameau 
Corelli 
Biber 
Buxtehude 
Lully 
Zelenka

I can't help but feel this is somewhat ridiculous.

I also notice some smaller composers like Chausson, Dohnanyi and Enescu with significantly more works on the list than some of the biggest names in the Baroque era.

I know the project is mostly for fun and not meant to be taken too seriously, and admittedly it has also been helpful in getting me to discover some new composers and works, but the list itself just seems quite biased at this point and unbalanced/skewed towards the tastes of just a few individuals.


----------



## Guest

Maybe it's slightly ridiculous that we keep enshrining more and more Haydn symphonies, but, I mean...honestly it seems quite balanced to me. It may seem unbalanced in the eyes of someone who loves baroque music or late modernist music above all, but the composers we celebrate most seem to be getting proportional amounts of attention. And of course, works enshrined isn't exactly a good measure of anything, as we all know Wagner ranks a little higher than other composers with ~10 works on the list. This seems like an adequate portrayal of a sort of composite opinion...because for every baroque fan out there, there's probably a few romantic fans floating around voting up other stuff.

Edit: I agree that maybe some more baroque composers should be "outscoring" composers like Dohnanyi or Enescu; I was simply disagreeing that all the eras need to appear equal.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> To underscore my point I just took a quick look at some of the stats and it looks like *Haydn has more works enshrined than Handel, Monteverdi, Purcell, Vivaldi, and Rameau combined*.
> 
> If we take Handel out of the equation then Haydn has more works enshrined than the following composers put together:
> 
> Monteverdi
> Purcell
> Telemann
> Vivaldi
> Rameau
> Corelli
> Biber
> Buxtehude
> Lully
> Zelenka
> 
> I can't help but feel this is somewhat ridiculous.
> 
> I also notice some smaller composers like Chausson, Dohnanyi and Enescu with significantly more works on the list than some of the biggest names in the Baroque era.
> 
> I know the project is mostly for fun and not meant to be taken too seriously, and admittedly it has also been helpful in getting me to discover some new composers and works, but the list itself just seems quite biased at this point and unbalanced/skewed towards the tastes of just a few individuals.


Trout does PHENOMENAL work keeping track of various statistics - we should all consult his site often:



> Here is also the scoreboard by era (as of #1500). This is also somewhat arbitrary as this was determined by essentially designating each composer to a certain era and tallying the results. Dates were only looked up for borderline composers and for determining works composed after 1975, and so the dates given are only guidelines for the time period of each era. (The numbers in the brackets signify the number of works added to each era from the last 100 works.)
> 
> Medieval (-1400): 13 [0]
> Renaissance (1400-1600): 54 [3]
> Baroque (1600-1750): 135 [9]
> Classical (1750-1820): 172 [7]
> Romantic (1820-1900): 488 [25]
> 20th century (1900-1975): 525 [43]
> Contemporary (1975-present): 113 [13]


So the point that Baroque is a bit neglected here is a good one; *the main thing we can do is nominate more baroque works. Especially if there are any famous ones that we've left off.* Please do so!

But the numbers are a bit arbitrary as Trout reminds us. One thing that complicates the picture a bit is the way Baroque composers published things (or perhaps I should say, the way we've chosen to enshrine these sorts of things). Look at Albinoni, with 2 works listed, but those two listings comprise 24 concertos. Exactly the same numbers apply to Corelli. We could break up some of Vivaldi's works (La Stravaganza, L'estro Armonico) and we'd get about 20 more that way, and things like Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and violin sonatas, or Handel's concerti grossi, would add more.

This happens a little bit with all the eras ("Brahms' late piano works" and "Chopin's Nocturnes" are extreme examples), but Baroque seems to suffer the most because of the way things were published then. (The Renaissance suffers from this a bit too. We're about to enshrine Gallus' Opus Musicum, comprising 374 motets. That's some pretty serious compression.)

If we broke all these things up, Baroque would probably pass classical on the era-count. Classical would get a bit of help from Haydn's string quartet collections and Mozart's Haydn quartets being broken up, but that wouldn't be enough to compensate for all those Baroque concerto collections.

Another thing is that compared to the other eras except probably the classical period, the Baroque enshrinements are probably "weighted" early, meaning that it's percentage was probably higher in the earlier stages of the project. As we've gone along things have picked up for modern, contemporary, Renaissance, and medieval eras, and the eras that have declined relative to them are Baroque and classical. (You can see from Trout's stats that 20th century dominated the 1400s.) Haydn is exceptional in that he has been chugging along fairly consistently, but Mozart and Beethoven each enjoyed dozens of enshrinements each in every hundred in the earlier stages, but later we sometimes have gone about a hundred enshrinements without even nominating one of their works. Same with Vivaldi, Bach, and Handel. The point of this "weighting" thing is that arguably the most famous Baroque and classical works got a fair amount of respect in terms of where they have been enshrined, even if not how many of them have been enshrined.

As for the "Chausson, Dohnanyi and Enescu" and "just a few individuals" bit - that might've been directed at me personally, because I was the main voter pushing several (even most in the case of Enescu, but not all) of the works by those composers. It might be just a coincidence, but I figure I'll speak a word in my own defense just in case. I know very well that I've had an outsize influence on the list because I've been participating all along and only about 4 other people (one of whom is you) have participated as much as I have, but I'll defend myself a bit by pointing out that I did not support some of the works by those composers, but especially that I've pushed quite a few Baroque things: I did most or much of the voting for all the enshrined works by Biber, Rebel, Zelenka, Schütz, Caldara, Charpentier, Corelli, Locatelli, Pergolesi, Tartini; and also for Gluck's _Orfeo ed Euridice_, Buxtehude's _Membra Jeus Nostri_, Handel's Coronation Anthems and Solomon, Purcell's King Arthur and two of his odes, and Telemann's Tafelmusik. I'm leaving off Bach, Vivaldi, Rameau, and Albinoni because although I must've supported some of those works I don't remember which ones. I've also carried far more than my share of the weight for the Medieval and Renaissance periods - there aren't too many works from those periods that I didn't support and many of them I nominated - and the Renaissance is _at least_ as neglected here as the Baroque. Granted, it isn't CPP, but that doesn't matter much _to me_. So I'll formally declare myself "not _too_ guilty" of the charge of neglecting Baroque. Maybe a little guilty.

But this is not the way I want to approach things. There was really no good reason to point fingers at any individuals. I don't know that we need to blame "just a few individuals" for Baroque being neglected - a lot of people have had the opportunity to nominate and support Baroque works, so if we've neglected the Baroque era, we've done it collectively. Even given the influence that I and a few others have had, none of us have been anything like dominant enough to repress an entire era.

So instead of pointing fingers, what I want to know is, what are we missing? There might be some really awesome Baroque works that I (and others) don't know about yet. Introduce them to me ASAP! Nominate them!

Graupner's a great example. I appreciate finding out about it because I didn't know of him before. That's what I personally want! That's how it's supposed to work. Give us more! I'll research a bit to learn more about him, consider how big of a priority he is for me and whether the particular recording (I cannot find that those particular cantatas have been recorded as a group more than once) you've nominated is where I want to begin, etc. It only took 7 hours for you to get that seconded, so perhaps there's even a bit of a hunger here for some more Baroque?


----------



## science

and now I will even vote:

Brahms / Rosetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 4
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

I don't see any reason to break up bodies of work. It would make the list look a lot more hectic, and I think we can all see that Bach actually has like 300+ BWV's on the list


----------



## Mika

Mixed message to baroque fans 


Graupner Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 17
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

After mika

Nielsen Clarinet / Liszt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 19
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 9
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17



hopefully I'll listen to the Salonen in the next few days


----------



## MagneticGhost

After arcaneholocaust

Berlioz / Shosty 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 18
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Trout does PHENOMENAL work keeping track of various statistics - we should all consult his site often:
> 
> So the point that Baroque is a bit neglected here is a good one; *the main thing we can do is nominate more baroque works. Especially if there are any famous ones that we've left off.* Please do so!
> 
> But the numbers are a bit arbitrary as Trout reminds us. One thing that complicates the picture a bit is the way Baroque composers published things (or perhaps I should say, the way we've chosen to enshrine these sorts of things). Look at Albinoni, with 2 works listed, but those two listings comprise 24 concertos. Exactly the same numbers apply to Corelli. We could break up some of Vivaldi's works (La Stravaganza, L'estro Armonico) and we'd get about 20 more that way, and things like Bach's Brandenburg Concertos and violin sonatas, or Handel's concerti grossi, would add more.
> 
> This happens a little bit with all the eras ("Brahms' late piano works" and "Chopin's Nocturnes" are extreme examples), but Baroque seems to suffer the most because of the way things were published then. (The Renaissance suffers from this a bit too. We're about to enshrine Gallus' Opus Musicum, comprising 374 motets. That's some pretty serious compression.)
> 
> If we broke all these things up, Baroque would probably pass classical on the era-count. Classical would get a bit of help from Haydn's string quartet collections and Mozart's Haydn quartets being broken up, but that wouldn't be enough to compensate for all those Baroque concerto collections.
> 
> Another thing is that compared to the other eras except probably the classical period, the Baroque enshrinements are probably "weighted" early, meaning that it's percentage was probably higher in the earlier stages of the project. As we've gone along things have picked up for modern, contemporary, Renaissance, and medieval eras, and the eras that have declined relative to them are Baroque and classical. (You can see from Trout's stats that 20th century dominated the 1400s.) Haydn is exceptional in that he has been chugging along fairly consistently, but Mozart and Beethoven each enjoyed dozens of enshrinements each in every hundred in the earlier stages, but later we sometimes have gone about a hundred enshrinements without even nominating one of their works. Same with Vivaldi, Bach, and Handel. The point of this "weighting" thing is that arguably the most famous Baroque and classical works got a fair amount of respect in terms of where they have been enshrined, even if not how many of them have been enshrined.
> 
> As for the "Chausson, Dohnanyi and Enescu" and "just a few individuals" bit - that might've been directed at me personally, because I was the main voter pushing several (even most in the case of Enescu, but not all) of the works by those composers. It might be just a coincidence, but I figure I'll speak a word in my own defense just in case. I know very well that I've had an outsize influence on the list because I've been participating all along and only about 4 other people (one of whom is you) have participated as much as I have, but I'll defend myself a bit by pointing out that I did not support some of the works by those composers, but especially that I've pushed quite a few Baroque things: I did most or much of the voting for all the enshrined works by Biber, Rebel, Zelenka, Schütz, Caldara, Charpentier, Corelli, Locatelli, Pergolesi, Tartini; and also for Gluck's _Orfeo ed Euridice_, Buxtehude's _Membra Jeus Nostri_, Handel's Coronation Anthems and Solomon, Purcell's King Arthur and two of his odes, and Telemann's Tafelmusik. I'm leaving off Bach, Vivaldi, Rameau, and Albinoni because although I must've supported some of those works I don't remember which ones. I've also carried far more than my share of the weight for the Medieval and Renaissance periods - there aren't too many works from those periods that I didn't support and many of them I nominated - and the Renaissance is _at least_ as neglected here as the Baroque. Granted, it isn't CPP, but that doesn't matter much _to me_. So I'll formally declare myself "not _too_ guilty" of the charge of neglecting Baroque. Maybe a little guilty.
> 
> But this is not the way I want to approach things. There was really no good reason to point fingers at any individuals. I don't know that we need to blame "just a few individuals" for Baroque being neglected - a lot of people have had the opportunity to nominate and support Baroque works, so if we've neglected the Baroque era, we've done it collectively. Even given the influence that I and a few others have had, none of us have been anything like dominant enough to repress an entire era.
> 
> So instead of pointing fingers, what I want to know is, what are we missing? There might be some really awesome Baroque works that I (and others) don't know about yet. Introduce them to me ASAP! Nominate them!
> 
> Graupner's a great example. I appreciate finding out about it because I didn't know of him before. That's what I personally want! That's how it's supposed to work. Give us more! I'll research a bit to learn more about him, consider how big of a priority he is for me and whether the particular recording (I cannot find that those particular cantatas have been recorded as a group more than once) you've nominated is where I want to begin, etc. It only took 7 hours for you to get that seconded, so perhaps there's even a bit of a hunger here for some more Baroque?


Yes you're right, Trout does a great job of compiling stats. As far as everything else, you bring up some good points. My mentioning of those certain composer names (Enescu, Chausson etc) was not intended to single you out specifically, I just came across them when I was looking at the list. I didn't remember if it was mostly you or pjang23 or mmsbls voting for those. As far as I can tell, you, mmsbls, pjang23 and Trout have been the main contributors to this thread for quite some time as my participation has been quite sporadic since we got to around 500 works or so. I don't think you all have collectively tried to minimize Baroque recommendations or anything, but tend to be more focused on other eras.

More recently ptr and berghansson have been regular contributors, but seem focused almost solely on modern and contemporary works. The last times I have been participating I have been trying to get more Baroque works on the board (a while back it was works by Weiss, Lully and Vivaldi and most recently Graupner). It seems generally a very slow process getting any of these works enshrined though because the main core of participants don't seem very interested in Baroque. Maybe this is indicative of the greater classical music listening audience, I'm not sure, however the numbers did seem to me quite low, and I wanted to point that out. Those 3 composers I named I just happened to be looking at, but I just as easily could have pointed out the composers Glass or Hummel or Glazunov, any number of composers who seem to have a lot of works enshrined in comparison to the composers I listed. Your point about the works grouped together was a good one, but the numbers still seem low, and I just don't notice a lot of support or interest for Baroque pieces in general.

But don't get me wrong its not like I want people to vote for works they don't like as much, I want people to vote for what they want. I just wanted to point out from my perspective, the majority of participants in this project seem to have a bias towards eras other than Baroque and its starting to really reflect in the numbers, but I don't think much will change because the same core group of people are who are carrying the project on.


----------



## ptr

This project reflects its members tastes, if some like to see more of this or that genre they prefer they have to activate themselves and join in, it is only by nominating and voting for stuff You like change will come! 

And remember, this is a positive project, anybody is welcome and the more friendly tenacious You are the more You will set Your mark on the results!

/ptr


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Dupré / Nielsen: Clarinet

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 6
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 26
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Yes you're right, Trout does a great job of compiling stats. As far as everything else, you bring up some good points. My mentioning of those certain composer names (Enescu, Chausson etc) was not intended to single you out specifically, I just came across them when I was looking at the list. I didn't remember if it was mostly you or pjang23 or mmsbls voting for those. As far as I can tell, you, mmsbls, pjang23 and Trout have been the main contributors to this thread for quite some time as my participation has been quite sporadic since we got to around 500 works or so. I don't think you all have collectively tried to minimize Baroque recommendations or anything, but tend to be more focused on other eras.
> 
> More recently ptr and berghansson have been regular contributors, but seem focused almost solely on modern and contemporary works. The last times I have been participating I have been trying to get more Baroque works on the board (a while back it was works by Weiss, Lully and Vivaldi and most recently Graupner). It seems generally a very slow process getting any of these works enshrined though because the main core of participants don't seem very interested in Baroque. Maybe this is indicative of the greater classical music listening audience, I'm not sure, however the numbers did seem to me quite low, and I wanted to point that out. Those 3 composers I named I just happened to be looking at, but I just as easily could have pointed out the composers Glass or Hummel or Glazunov, any number of composers who seem to have a lot of works enshrined in comparison to the composers I listed. Your point about the works grouped together was a good one, but the numbers still seem low, and I just don't notice a lot of support or interest for Baroque pieces in general.
> 
> But don't get me wrong its not like I want people to vote for works they don't like as much, I want people to vote for what they want. I just wanted to point out from my perspective, the majority of participants in this project seem to have a bias towards eras other than Baroque and its starting to really reflect in the numbers, but I don't think much will change because the same core group of people are who are carrying the project on.


I actually remember the Weiss because I remember deciding that it was too obscure for me to support at this point in the project. I don't remember the Lully and I don't know which Vivaldi works you're thinking of.

How about Frescobaldi? Or Rameau? Campra's Requiem? Caldara's _Stabat mater_? In general we need more operas. I don't know any Cavalli operas but that's something we should look into. I know a bit of Literes' _Azis y Galatea_ so that's an option; I wish I knew more Zarzuela so I hope other people will propose something. I also know Pergolesi's recently recovered _Septum verbi a Cristo_ and I'd be eager to support that. Astorga's _Stabat mater_ is important enough that maybe it should've been done by now. There are quite a few works by CPE Bach that I know that haven't been nominated, but I don't know if that counts as Baroque to you.

I wish I knew more Telemann because that's got to be one of the list's biggest blind spots.

But we've got some even bigger Renaissance holes, IMO. Such as Caccini, whose Euridice must be one of the most historically important works we've not got, though I shouldn't put it up because I haven't heard it yet. I have heard some of his madrigals though, and we're neglecting them wrongly. Another is Striggio's Mass in 40 Parts, which I also haven't heard. There's lots more Renaissance stuff - more Victoria and Palestrina and Tallis and Lassus, Browne's Stabat mater and other stuff from the Eton Choirbook, Mouton. Josquin's Missa Hercules Dux and Gombert's Lugebat David Absalon are also fairly important. And if we start to get obscure there's some Richarfort, Schoendorff, Clemens, Manchicourt, Luython, and Rore that I'd like to do. Lots of Renaissance stuff! But there's some good medieval stuff too; we don't have Machaut's La Lai de la Fonteinne, Power's Missa Alma redemptoris mater, the Codex Las Huelgas, the Missa in gallicantu from the Sarum rite, and lots of Hildegard (O Ierusalem, O viridissima virga, O Euchari), Landini, Phillippe de Vitry... and so on!

However, I will add that I'm not very concerned about balancing out the eras, just in trying to get the most famous on the list higher than the less famous stuff, and in finding out what the blind spots in my own knowledge are.

Related to that, I have to accept that Renaissance music just isn't as popular as modern and contemporary. Probably half of the discussions on this forum have to do with the virtues and vices of modern music; most of the rest are on the Baroque to Romantic arc; only a few scraps are left for Renaissance and Medieval music. Maybe if SLGO were participating here the Renaissance and Baroque would be doing better... But it is about who we have here, and who participates the most, and so on. It's "our" list, not "the" list. I haven't read the intro page in a while but it used to say something like that.


----------



## Aecio

Stravinsky/Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 30
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 19
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

about Mr. Jacobus Gallus. This is best you can get? 



Whole piece has not been recorded?


----------



## science

Mika said:


> about Mr. Jacobus Gallus. This is best you can get?
> 
> 
> 
> Whole piece has not been recorded?


I have the Nevel disk and other bits of it on disks like _Mirabile Mysterium: Sacred Music in Ruldolphine Prague_. The motet _Mirabile Mysterium_ itself is very popular. I don't think the whole thing has been recorded. Some aspiring vocal group should take that on!

Edit: Also, you might check listings for "Handl." He also used that name. Or something. It's a translation of his actual name. Or something. It's all very confusing. I've seen Handl-Gallus too, but that might be a modern invention rather than something he used. (Or something.)

More edit: The fact that the entire Opus musicum hasn't been recorded may not be as awful as it seems. It's pretty big. It'd be a pretty big project. But also, it's by a Renaissance composer from what is now Slovenia. There's loads of stuff when you get back there that haven't been recorded yet. I am so grateful for groups like Cinquecento, the Brabant Ensemble, the Hilliard Ensemble, the Tallis Scholars, Wickham's The Clerks' Group, and Nevel's Huelgas Ensemble that dig stuff like this up and record at least bits of it. There is a lot of it out there! People accuse anyone who doesn't advocate fiercely enough for contemporary music of only listening to dead composers, but let me throw down the opposite gauntlet: sometimes we need to listen to even deader composers than we usually do!


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Part Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 20
Gorecki: Miserere - 15
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Gallus Gorecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Finzi / Bruckner Ave

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

The issue with Baroque is interesting. We made an early determination to aggregate certain works, and, as pointed out, that affects Baroque more than other eras. But the effect is not just that several works will be listed as a single work. For me there were many Baroque works I really liked, but I felt that the probability of others liking and voting for a specific short work by Vivaldi or Telemann, for example, was small. I think I just ignored nominating them for that reason and not because I don't enjoy Baroque music.


----------



## Oskaar

After mmsbls:

Corelli / Aho
*
Nominated:*
Corelli:	Oboe Concerto - 2 -oskaar

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Oskaar

Salonen / Schutz

*
Nominated:*
Corelli:	Oboe Concerto - 2 -oskaar
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 1 - MagneticGhost

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 12
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

Arcangelo Corelli Oboe Concerto in A major - youtube


----------



## Guest

I loved the piano concerto...Dichotomie was great too!

After MagneticGhost

Salonen/Boulez

Nominated:
Corelli:	Oboe Concerto - 2 -oskaar
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 11
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 12
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Cage / Schönberg

*Nominated*:
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 2 -oskaar
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Salonen / Finzi

*Nominated*:
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 2 -oskaar
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## tdc

After Blancrocher:

Corelli / Schutz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 32
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

Admittedly, my knowledge of Baroque is fairly limited, so I'm not sure which works should come first for the other composers.

After tdc:

Part Scarlatti






Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 21
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 20
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 34
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Dupre / Berlioz

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 22
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 16
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Lamentate - 34
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Gorecki Pärt

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 22
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
*Pärt: Lamentate - 35*
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Mika

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate


----------



## Mika

*New board:*

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 22
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 23
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dupré / Sciarrino

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Haydn / Nielsen: Tågen

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 13
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## Guest

After oscar

Schoenberg/Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 2
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 28
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Scarlatti Stravinsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 29
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 2
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Szymanowski/Schutz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Stravinsky: Symphony in C - 31
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C

Szymanowski/Schutz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schutz: Psalmen Davids - 3
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Winterreisender

after Aecio

Schütz / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 15
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

after Winterreisender

Salonen / Nielsen - Commotio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 24
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

after Blancrocker

Dallapicolla Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 26
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## science

after Mika:

Dallapicolla / Scarlatti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 22
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 24
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Berlioz / Dupre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 25
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 11
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost

Schumann / Nielsen tågen

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 4
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 25
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 13
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Finzi / Corelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 25
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 18
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 13
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Ligeti / Dupré

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 3
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 13
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After ptr:

Schumann / Bruckner S1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After TaV:

Schubert Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Scarlatti / Albeniz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 7
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc

Bruckner Ave / Nielsen Tågen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 22
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Silvestrov/Brahms

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 24
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 28
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Dallapicolla / Berlioz

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 30
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 5
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## science

after PG:

Dalla-P / Schutz 

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 32
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 20
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 7
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After science:

Scarlatti / Ligeti

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 32
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 18
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After trout

Liszt Shosty

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 32
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 21
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Finzy/Haydn

*Nominated:*

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 5
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 32
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After oskaar:

Finzi / Corelli

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 32
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 6
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Dallapicolla / Schutz

Nominated:

Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 26
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Dupré / Ligeti

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 9
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 7
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

Scarlatti/Schutz

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 11
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 22
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Schubert Scarlatti

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 12
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Scarlatti / Aho

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 14
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 14
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Guest

after trout

Salonen / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 15
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Finzi / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 25
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 18
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Berlioz / Gorecki

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Albeniz: Azulejos - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Finzi / Albeniz

* Nominated:*
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Albeniz: Azulejos - 25
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 34
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Oskaar

Dallapicolla Aho

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 25
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 13
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 24
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sciarrino / Cage

*Nominated*:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 25
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 14
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 22
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Ligeti / Cage

Nominated:
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 25
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

Lots of Scarlatti love 

After berghansson:

Scarlatti Scarlatti











Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 25
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

Albeniz/Brahms

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 4
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 24
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Bruckner S1 / Ligeti

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 13
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 6
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 36
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Dallapicolla / Boulez

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 6
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 38
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 15
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After PaulieGatto:

Ligeti / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 6
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 6
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 38
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Finzi / Corelli

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 6
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 38
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 11
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## musicrom

After mmsbls:

Bruckner S1 / Shostakovich

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 2 - pjang23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 38
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## tdc

After musicrom:

Scarlatti / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 38
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 8
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After tdc:

Dallapicolla Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 27
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 40
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berlioz / Dallapicolla

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 41
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 27
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Ligeti / Dallapicolla

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 7
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 42
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 7
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Corelli/Graupner

*Nominated:*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 42
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Albeniz/Finzi

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 24
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 42
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 16
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

ScarlattiE Brahms

Nominated:
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 42
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Scarlatti 455 / Dupre

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 9
Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 42
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dallapicolla / Corelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
*Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero - 44*
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto - 37*
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 8
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 29
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Ligeti / Bruckner 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 29
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 31
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After berg

Ligeti / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 12
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 8
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berger Schutz

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 8
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## tdc

After Mika:

Albeniz / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 15
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After tdc:

Nielsen CC / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Albeniz: Azulejos - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Albeniz/ Aho

*Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 9
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Albeniz/Schutz

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 12
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 3
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Shosty Silvestrov

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 29
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 33
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dupré / Ligeti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 9
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Scarlatti 402 / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 4
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Scarlatti 87/Nielsen Cl

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After Aecio

Albeniz/Haydn

*Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 37
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 16
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 31
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Dupre / Benjamin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20[/QUOTE]


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Corelli / Scarlatti 402

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 16
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 12
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Albeniz / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 37
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 23
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Adding Oskaar's votes which I appear to have rudely brushed aside earlier 



Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 39
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 20
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Scarlatti402 Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 39
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 10
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

Adding mmsbls' votes since we went in at the same time:
Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Albeniz: Azulejos - 39
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 12
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

Albeniz Aho

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 12
*Albeniz: Azulejos - 41*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 12
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 34
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos

After Mika:

Ligeti / Scarlatti 402

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 12
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 36
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Corelli / Scarlatti 402

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 36
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 6
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Scarlatti87 Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 36
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Ligeti / Bruckner a

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 38
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Ligeti / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
*Ligeti: Violin Concerto - 40*
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 16
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto

*After Mika*

Nielsen: Commotio / Schönberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Boccherini / Haydn

* Nominated:*
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 2 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 24
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Part/ Boccherini

* Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 14
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 33
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 24
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bruch / Dupre

*Nominated*:
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 35
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 25
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Dupre Schubert

Nominated:
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
*Dupré: Symphonie-Passion - 37*
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion

Nominated:
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 14
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Corelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 30
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 17
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Berlioz / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 7
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 32
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Barry / Berlioz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
*Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18 - 33*
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
*Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26*
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
*Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26*
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
*Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26*
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

after PaulieGatto

Carter / Schubert

*Nominated*:

Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Blancrocher

Schönberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 25
 Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 3
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Berg

K.402 / K.455

Nominated:

Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 17
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 18
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nielsen: Commotio / Cage

*Nominated*:
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 25
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 20
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Haydn / liszt

*Nominated:*
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Vivaldi/Brahms

*Nominated:*
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 9
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 19
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Oskaar

Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271

When people listen to this I believe the myth of Vivaldis endless repeating of himself will die.
Eccelent choice!

youtube


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Nielsen / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 22
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 10
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## science

after arcaneholocaust: 

Schutz / Gallus 

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 4
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 28
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Schubert Scarlatti455

Nominated:
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Blancrocher
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 9
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After pjang:

Carter (seconded) / Bruckner S1

Nominated:
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 4
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 4
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 30
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Bruch / Schubert

Nominated:
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 6
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 4
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 4
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schubert / Gallus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 18
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 4
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 3


----------



## Mika

After MG:

Aho / Britten

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 18
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 4
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Cage / Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 27
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 15
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr:

schumann / haydn

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 3
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 8
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Boccherini/Bruch

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 9
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 9
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 27
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## tdc

After Aecio:

Scarlatti 402 / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 9
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 8
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 33
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Schubert Scarlatti87

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 17
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 19
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 9
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Benjamin / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 20
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 9
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bruch / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 20
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 11
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
*Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 36*
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Salonen / Nielsen Cl

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 20
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 9
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493

New board (including arcaneholocaust's vote):

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 20
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 11
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruch / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 19
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 20
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

after mmsbls:

Benjamin / Britten (Hard to believe Benjamin Britten only gets one point for this) 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 19
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 12
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Selby

after blanchrocker

Gorecki / Nielsen (clarinet)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 7
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 20
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mitchell

Cage / Bruckner a

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 22
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 14
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 4
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Shosty Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 22
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 28
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 5
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

After Mika

Haydn/Aho

* Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 22
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 26
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 5
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Sciarrino / Cage

* Nominated:*

* Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 29
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 5
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Scarlatti402 Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 10
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 5
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Silvestrov/Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 14
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 17
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Schumann / Boulez

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 5
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 31
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After TurnaboutVox:

Scarlatti 402 / Boccherini

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Nielsen/Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 29
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 13
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruch / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 15
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 33
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bruch / Scarlatti 402

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 23
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 16
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Shosty Cage

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 30
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 20
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 34
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 10
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## ptr

After Mika and adding pjang23's jumped vote from yesterday! (Scarlatti402 / Brahms):

Stockhausen / Nielsen: Commotio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 21
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 4
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Benjamin / Holliger

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 36
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 12
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Schutz / Scarlatti 402

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 30
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 37
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Aho / Haydn

*Nominated:
*
*Seconded:*

Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 18
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 37
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Guest

after oskaar

Salonen / Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 17
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 37
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruch / Scarlatti 402

Nominated:

Seconded:

Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
*Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 31*
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
*Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402 - 38*
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in A - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 31
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Haydn / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 6
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 16
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## Aecio

Boccherini/Nielsen C

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 33
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 9
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Scarlatti87 Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 31
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 19
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Bruch / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 24
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 5
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## Guest

I have a confession. Nielsen rules and all, but I've really only been voting him up as much as I have been because it feels wrong to see the semi-warhorse concerto losing to the Aho concerto that premiered on one of it's many recordings. And I like a couple of Aho works quite a bit too now, so it's not that either! I just wanted to express that I'd rather be voting for Boulez/Brahms/Liszt/Schoenberg/Carter/whatever but someone keeps giving the Aho another notch!!


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Cage Carter

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 28
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Salonen / Sciarrino

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 18
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 34
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 29
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

Aho / Haydn

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 21
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 29
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Sciarrino / Nielsen: Commotio

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 11
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 22
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 6


----------



## Oskaar

ptr fixed it...............


----------



## Guest

I see the Aho-ite is relentless!


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Vivaldi / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 23
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 22
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

after tdc:

Nielsen - Commotio / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 11
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Blancrocher

Scarlatti 87 / Nielsen Tågen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 35
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 8


----------



## pjang23

After berghansson:

Nielsen Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 15
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 8


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Corelli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 32
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 19
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Guest

Thanks a lot oscar 

after aecio

Nielsen / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 36
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

after arcaneholocaust:

Boulez / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After PaulieCat:

Boulez / Neilsen Fog

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 8
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Trout

After TurnaboutVox:

Bruch / Bruckner: Ave Maria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 33
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Brahms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 18
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 7
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Shosty Silvestrov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 20
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 31
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Sciarrino / Schönberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 9
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 19
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Bruckner a / Schumann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 37
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 11
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Haydn / Rosetti

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 20
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 39
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Haydn / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
*Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 41*
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major - 41


----------



## Oskaar

after science

Haydn / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 14
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

Thanks a lot oscar 

I actually nominated Aho, Not Nielsen, so me voting for him should not come as a surprise. I really dont understand your agenda... but If you want to spoil votes for works you normally would not vote for.. fine. By the way, I like the Nielsen concerto too, but there are many good works on the board.


----------



## PaulieGatto

after oskaar:

Berger / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 21
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Guest

after pauliegatto

schoenberg/nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 34
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust

Brahms Nielsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 36
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 20
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Brahms Shosty

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 6
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika:

Carter / Salonen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 25
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 12
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10

*p.s.* I hope nobody's getting too tense over the Aho-Nielsen arms race--it's all in good fun! :lol:


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Bruch / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 38
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 27
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
*Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79 - 40*
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
*Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33*
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 24
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 33
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Sciarrino / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 26
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
*Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici - 35*
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## ptr

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici

After Ghost

Hakim (Nom) / Cage

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 21
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 20
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

Blancrocher said:


> I hope nobody's getting too tense over the Aho-Nielsen arms race--it's all in good fun! :lol:


No, I just wondered a bit....


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

Aho / schumann bunte

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 16
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## tdc

After oskaar:

Graupner / Corelli

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 17
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 13
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Scarlatti87 Nielsen

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 28
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 17
Gallus: Opus musicum - 24
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bruch / Gallus

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 9
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 30
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 17
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bruch / Barry

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 32
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 17
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Corelli

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
*Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 - 34*
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
*Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27*
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 23
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Guest

Yes, it's all in good fun.

After mmsbis

Nielsen/Schoenberg

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 23
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 27
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10

THE PLOT THICKENS


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Cage Aho

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 25
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 29
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Cage / Benjamin

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 31
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 14
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## science

after MG:

Schutz / Gallus 

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (YoTuVi of fourth movement is all I could find)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 31
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 24
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## ptr

after science:

Nielsen: Commotio / Nielsen: Clarinet

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 31
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 10
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 21
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Oskaar

after ptr:

Nielsen: tågen / scumann bunte

*Nominated:*
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 31
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 15
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 16
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Graupner/Schutz

*Nominated:*
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 11
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 31
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Aeico

Cage / Bruckner Ave

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 10
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 33
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

I will try to get the piece up in about 12 hours time as I got work to go to, but it'll be up soon!

After berghansson:

Cage / Barry

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 12
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Cage: Souvenir for Organ - 35
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Trout

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ

After PaulieGatto:

Josquin / Bruckner: Ave Maria

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)
Josquin: Qui habitat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Nielsen Josquin

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Guest

after trout

Salonen/Nielsen

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)
Josquin: Qui habitat - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 28
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Trout

Adding in pjang's vote:

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 21
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## Mika

Gallus Shosty

*Nominated:*
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 18
Gallus: Opus musicum - 28
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 28
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Gallus / Salonen

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 13
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 20
Gallus: Opus musicum - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## Oskaar

After MagneticGhost

Bruckner: Symphony #1/ Corelli

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 30
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 15
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## science

after oskaar: 

Gallus / Scarlatti 87

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr (PG has promised to put a complete version on YT, it'll be posted when done!)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 8
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 30
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## ptr

after science:

Nielsen: Clarinet / Carter

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 9
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 17
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 16
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Graupner / Scarlatti 87

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 9
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 32
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 24
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## Guest

after tdc

Schoenberg / Nielsen

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 9
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Nielsen Scarlatti455

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 10
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 9
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After arcaneholocaust:

Bruckner / Carter

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 5
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Fixed:

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 5
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

starting work on Hakim piece...

after pjang23:

Nielsen / Holliger

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 21
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 37
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 22
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Nielsen Shosty

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
*Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto - 39*
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto


Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gallus: Opus musicum - 32
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 3
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Josquin / Gallus

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
*Gallus: Opus musicum - 33*
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum

New Board

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 10
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 26
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## ptr

This board is flying tward's NO2K!

After the venerable Mr Ghost

Nielsen: Commotio / Carter

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 24
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 22
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## Oskaar

After ptr

aho/ schumann

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 21
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 20
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Szymanowski/Britten

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 26
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Boulez/Schoenberg

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Palestrina Faure











Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 19
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 28
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

had some connection issues during the upload - a delay to later in the day for the Youtube videos.

after pjang23:

Nielsen / Graupner

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 5
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Josquin / Palestrina

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 26
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 7
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Benjamin / Josquin


Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 23
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 8
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Silvestrov Shosty

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 23
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 26
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 3
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls

Palestrina / Aho

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 8
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 13


----------



## Aecio

After berghansson

Vivaldi/Josquin

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 27
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 11
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 15


----------



## Selby

After Aecio

Aho/Carter

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 29
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 25
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 15


----------



## Oskaar

After Mitchell

Aho/Corelli

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 26
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 15


----------



## tdc

After oskaar:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 28
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 17
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 16


----------



## pjang23

After tdc:

Scarlatti87 Corelli

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 21
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 27
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 16


----------



## Guest

Faure is a favorite frenchie of mine nowadays, so I'll need to listen to those two songs asap! 

after pjang

Schoenberg / Liszt

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 9
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 5
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 29
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 16


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Josquin / Palestrina

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 29
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 29
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 30
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 29
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Schoenberg Nielsen

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 28
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 11
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 31
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Josquin / Benjamin

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 12
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 22
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 31
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Oskaar

MagneticGhost

Bruckner Symphony/ Liszt

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 8
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 31
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 23
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Schumann/Boccherini

Nominated:
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 1 - pjang23
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 31
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 31
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Faure / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 31
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 13
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## ptr

After arcane

Nielsen: Commotio / Stockhausen

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 15
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 13
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 33
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Josquin / Bruckner: Ave Maria

*Nominated*:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 33
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 24
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Nielsen Shosty

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 15
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 35
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 6
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Palestrina Josquin

Nominated:
Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 2 - ptr

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 35
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After some technical delays, here it is!

After pjang23:

Hakim / Nielsen Commotio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 31
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 36
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Corelli / Vivaldi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 29
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 33
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 36
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 8
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Benjamin / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 16
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 33
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Hakim - Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S.109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 36
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op.30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV271 - 18


----------



## Cygnenoir

After MG

Bruckner: Ave Maria / Nielsen: Commotio

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 33
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 20
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 18


----------



## tdc

After BH:

Corelli / Graupner

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 35
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 12
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 18


----------



## science

I hope that I've spent enough time in probation without nominations because I've got a good one: 

After tdc:

Llibre Vermell de Montserrat / Rosetti 

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 31
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 35
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 18


----------



## Oskaar

After science:

aho / corelli

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 22
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 36
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After oskaar:

Boulez / Britten

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 36
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 17
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 18


----------



## Aecio

Vivaldi/Schutz

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 36
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 3
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Corelli Faure

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 25
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 32
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 20


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Schoenberg / Salonen

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 16
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 9
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 34
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 20


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Palestrina / Josquin

Nominated:
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 2 (science)

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 31
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 34
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Llibre / Benjamin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 11
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 34
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Palestrina / Vivaldi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 38
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 34
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 25
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Corelli Shosty

Nominated:


Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 40
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 3
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 34
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Hakim / Schönberg

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 40
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 5
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Corelli / Hakim

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 33
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 42
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

After tdc:

Corelli / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
*Corelli: Oboe Concerto in F - 44*
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
*Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37*
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum
1596. Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major


----------



## Oskaar

New board

After tdc:

Corelli / Aho

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 35
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Guest

after oscar

Boulez/Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 17
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 13
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Trout

oskaar, I believe the Corelli concerto is in F major just by listening to it and looking at some of the sheet music. Unless there is a different concerto or version I am unaware of, I think the label of A major is a mistake.

After arcaneholocaust:

Josquin / Palestrina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 4
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 19
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Scarlatti87 Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 37
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 18
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Schutz / Neilsen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 32
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 38
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Blancrocher

after MagneticGhost

Nielsen - Commotio / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 40
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 14
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Blanrocher:

Stockhausen / Nielsen Commotio

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
*Nielsen: Commotio for Organ - 41*
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum
1596. Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major
1597. Nielsen: Commotio for Organ

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 21
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 25
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## Guest

Actually Nielsen was only 5 points ahead of Schoenberg, but I'm willing to look the other way, as we all know it woulda gotten the other 2 points soon enough


----------



## Aecio

Schumann/Scarlatti 87

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 14
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 21


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated 

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 34
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

Scandalous!!

People will lose faith in the democratic process


----------



## Mika

Fixing the project 

Commotio (post commit) / Aho

Nominated 

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 5
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Mika:

Faure / Boulez

Nominated

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 6
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 36
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## ptr

After TV:

Hakim / Schönberg

*Nominated*

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 35
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 37
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Cygnenoir

After ptr

Schönberg / Aho

Nominated

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 14
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 39
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

Trout said:


> I think the label of A major is a mistake.


Ok I just copied from spotify. I dont hear such things


----------



## Oskaar

After berghansson

Bruckner symph / Bantock

Nominated
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 19
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 22
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 39
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Oskaar

Sir Granville Bantock - Old English Suite - (1/2) youtube

Sir Granville Bantock - The Old English Suite - (2/2) youtube


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> Scandalous!!
> 
> People will lose faith in the democratic process


It's like overruling a veto with a 57% vote.


----------



## pjang23

After oskaar:

Josquin Scarlatti87

Nominated
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 12
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 39
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Guest

after pjang

carter / schoenberg

Nominated
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 21
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 15
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 40
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Josquin / Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 14
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 21
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 40
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## Selby

After Trout:

Carter / Gorecki

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 16
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 40
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After Mitchell:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 40
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 26
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schoenberg Shosty

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 8
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 42
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 27
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Hakim / Shostakovich

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 21
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 6
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 42
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## tdc

After ptr:

Graupner / Scarlatti 455

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 18
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 42
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After tdc

Bruckner A / Schönberg

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
*Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15 - 43*
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum
1596. Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major
1597. Nielsen: Commotio for Organ
1598. Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15

New Board

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 36
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 27
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

aho/schumann

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 13
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 10
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Oskaar

Silvestrov/Rossetti

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 26
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 26
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## Guest

after aecio

Salonen / Boulez

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 7
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 23
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Faure Scarlatti87

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 16
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 22
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Gorecki / Berger

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 17
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 38
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 28
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Aho / Shosty

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded:*
*Aho: Clarinet Concerto - 40*
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 33
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 4
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

I can't enshrine the Aho cos on iPhone. Sorry. Perhaps some kind person can do it and Benjamin too.
Does that make 1600?

After Mika

Benjamin / Llibre

*Nominated:*
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded:*

Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
*Benjamin: Antara - 35*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Mika

6 points to Shosty - we are not done yet.


----------



## MagneticGhost

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum
1596. Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major
1597. Nielsen: Commotio for Organ
1598. Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15
1599. Aho: Clarinet Concerto

New Board

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 9
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 28
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27

Back home at desktop now. 
Well spotted Mika.


----------



## Oskaar

after MagneticGhost

schumann / boccherini

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 16
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 30
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 16
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## ptr

After oskaar

Stockhausen / Carter

*Nominated*:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

*Seconded*:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 18
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 7
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 30
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Scarlatti455 Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 28
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 30
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Blancrocher

after pjang23

Salonen / Boulez

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 10
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 30
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 12
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## tdc

After Blancrocher:

Hakim / Silvestrov

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 19
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 30
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After Tdc

Schumann/Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 17
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 30
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Guest

After aecio

Salonen / Carter

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 35
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 6
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Benjamin / Holliger

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 37
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 23
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 20
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Josquin / Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 37
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 21
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vivaldi / Palestrina

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
Benjamin: Antara - 37
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 12
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Benjamin / Hakim

Nominated:
Bantock: Old English Suite - 1 - oskaar

Seconded:
Barry: Cheveaux-de-frise - 11
*Benjamin: Antara - 39*
Berger: Duo for Cello and Piano - 17
Boccherini: Symphony in D major, Op. 43, G. 521 - 10
Boulez: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Britten: Nocturnal after John Dowland for guitar - 23
Bruckner: Ave Maria, WAB 6 - 20
Bruckner: Symphony #1 - 16
Carter: String Quartet #1 - 18
Faure: Deux Mélodies, op. 46 - 9
Gorecki: Miserere - 24
Graupner: Passion Cantatas - 23
Hakim: Rubaiyat for organ - 13
Holliger: Siebengesang - 7
Josquin: Qui habitat - 25
Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109 - 23
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat - 5
Nielsen: Tågen letter ("The Fog is Lifting") - 12
Palestrina: Lamentations of Jeremiah - 22
Pärt: Pari Intervallo - 26
Rosetti (Rössler): Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C 61 - 14
Salonen: Piano Concerto - 32
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87 - 24
Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455 - 9
Schumann: Bunte Blätter, Op. 99 - 32
Schütz: Psalmen Davids - 20
Shostakovich: Suite on Finnish Themes - 29
Silvestrov: Bagatellen - 13
Stockhausen: Kreuzspiel - 18
Szymanowski: 3 Myths, for violin and piano, Op. 30 - 22
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in E ('L'amoroso'), RV 271 - 29


----------



## Oskaar

1501. Silvestrov: Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
1502. Ligeti: Nonsense Madrigals
1503. Reicha: Six Wind Quintets, op. 100
1504. Bruckner: Mass #2 in E minor, WAB 27
1505. Shostakovich: Symphony #2 in B "To October"
1506. Fauré: Impromptus
1507. Cage: Music of Changes
1508. Schoenberg: Suite for Piano, op. 25
1509. Lutosławski: Cello Concerto
1510. Mozart: Violin Sonata #18 in G, K.301/293a
1511. Clarke: Sonata for viola & Piano
1512. Elgar: Falstaff, op. 68
1513. Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #4
1514. Strauss: Eight Songs, op. 10
1515. Debussy: Danses Sacrée et Profane for Harp and Strings, L 103
1516. Stenhammar: Symphony #2
1517. Klami: Kalevala Suite, op. 23
1518. Ives: Psalm 90
1519. Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
1520. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #4
1521. Adès: Powder Her Face
1522. Reger: Violin Concerto in A, op. 101
1523. Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen
1524. Leifs: Requiem
1525. Adams: Grand Pianola Music
1526. Poulenc: Oboe Sonata
1527. Volans: String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"
1528. Reich: Six Marimbas
1529. Bridge: Piano Sonata
1530. Adès: The Tempest
1531. Bach: Concerto in A minor for Flute, Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1044
1532. Beatriz de Dia: A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria
1533. Penderecki: Fonogrammi
1534. Haydn: Symphony #85 "The Queen"
1535. Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
1536. Walton: Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
1537. Messiaen: Un Sourire
1538. Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
1539. Volans: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments (1995)
1540. Borodin: Symphony #1 in E-flat major
1541. Ginastera: Harp Concerto, op. 25
1542. Ruggles: Sun-Treader
1543. Valen: Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), Op. 20
1544. Mendelssohn: Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
1545. Schubert: Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
1546. Hahn: À Chloris
1547. Brahms: Eleven Chorale Preludes for Organ, op. 122
1548. Mozart: Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
1549. Gliere: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 82
1550. Kurtág: Stele
1551. Mozart: Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
1552. Haydn: Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
1553. Nono: Intolleranza 1960
1554. Rimsky-Korsakov: Mlada
1555. Glazunov: Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
1556. Maderna: Quartetto per archi in due tempi
1557. Vivaldi: Lute Concerto in D Minor, RV 93
1558. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #1
1559. Harvey: Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco
1560. Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 24 in F-sharp major, Op. 78, 'à Thérèse'
1561. Rossini: Stabat Mater
1562. Borodin: Symphony #3 in A minor
1563. Yoshimatsu: Symphony #5
1564. Bach, C.P.E.: Magnificat, Wq. 25
1565. Prokofiev: Symphony #3
1566. Schumann: Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
1567. Boulez: Structures I
1568. Duparc: L'Invitation au Voyage
1569. Glinka: Ruslan and Lyudmila
1570. Ligeti: Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel
1571. Balakirev: Piano Concerto #1
1572. Martinů: Nonet
1573. Mathias: Harp Concerto
1574. Poulenc: Sextet for Piano and Winds
1575. Maderna: Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
1576. Arensky: Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky
1577. Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82
1578. Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F, K.370
1579. Pärt: Lamentate
1580. Stravinsky: Symphony in C
1581. Dallapicolla: Il Prigionero
1582. Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
1583. Albeniz: Azulejos
1584. Ligeti: Violin Concerto
1585. Dupré: Symphonie-Passion
1586. Berlioz: Tristia for Chorus and Orchestra Op. 18
1587. Schubert: Der Wanderer, D. 493
1588. Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
1589. Haydn: Symphony #67 in F major
1590. Brahms: Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79
1591. Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
1592. Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
1593. Cage: Souvenir for Organ
1594. Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
1595. Gallus: Opus musicum
1596. Corelli: Oboe Concerto in a A major
1597. Nielsen: Commotio for Organ
1598. Schoenberg: The Book Of The Hanging Gardens, Op. 15
1599. Aho: Clarinet Concerto
1600. Benjamin: Antara


what happens now ?


----------



## ptr

oskaar said:


> what happens now ?


There's already a new thread cooking if You look for it!

/ptr


----------

